# WTF are you doing RIGHT NOW 2



## Rhea

*Respectfully retiring DCRIM's thread at an honorable 51 pages and starting chapter 2.


And..................go!*


----------



## Rhea

Ok ok I'll start.

I'm still drinking beer as mentioned in WTF 1...

Still talking to RC on yahoo...

Watching Big Brother on the DVR...

fixing to follow that w/another sh*tty mindless hour of reality TV...

and busting my ex's balls on FB along w/another couple of women...

good times lots of laughs...I'm sure he'll bust my balls here shortly and no one's but mine...

But hey I wouldn't expect anything less...


----------



## recent_cloud

:smthumbup::rofl:hell geebus:toast::liar:uppy:
:banned2::banhim::fish:you got game:bsflag::ezpi_wink1::moon:


----------



## Sandy55

Well, leave it to me to post on the WRONG dcrim thread.  Too tired to go over there and find it and drag it over here.... Did dcrim approve of this WTF thread?


----------



## Rhea

I hope I didn't offend him...I just figured we'd start fresh  

((*****HUGS*****))


----------



## Sandy55

dcrim will be fine, he is fresh.


----------



## Rhea

By the way I LOVE the Melting Pot

Skip the meat

I like the cheese course

and 

the chocolate one

and some drinks

Dinner for one

split between two

much cheaper route


----------



## dcrim

I don't have a problem with this new thread! 

Rhea, I was drinking rum.  Don't mind beer, just goes through me quickly!  

Sandy -- "fresh"?  

Watching Craig Ferguson for lack of anything else on TV. 

Woke up a short while ago. decided to check emails and then go back to sleep. Was up way too late last night.


----------



## martino

I'm watching "Manswers" and learning new things about the female species!


----------



## dcrim

Martino, from MANSWERS?!?  

Dang, still up...only one more day 'till the weekend! Then I can sleep!


----------



## recent_cloud

Sandy55 said:


> Well, leave it to me to post on the WRONG dcrim thread.


this is the right rhea thread


----------



## recent_cloud

:smthumbup::smthumbup::sleeping::scratchhead::
:rofl::toast::cat::flowerkitty:
wondering why i :fish::fish::fish:enjoy:fish::fish:talking to rhea:whip::whip::bsflag:


----------



## preso

I just woke up a short time ago and took my effexor  
yeah for effexor, no hot flashes anymore !!!

( I found out my hot flashes not from menapause after a complete postmenapausal hormone profile, seems doc thinks I have some kind of thyroid problem and testing that now, but I still get effexor ! )
woohoo !


----------



## Rhea

Happy Friday. 

I'm sleepy.

And lol to Preso with her happy Effexor dance up there


----------



## preso

My husband is mowing the lawn. I picked up dogs poop and now he is mowing... we are such a team ! ... hahaha


----------



## humpty dumpty

Have 3 children with chicken pox !!! a little stressed lol but coping lol


----------



## Sandy55

(dcrim, I was playing with you about "fresh")

Not a good day today. Think I am just tired. Slept 4 hours Tues and Wed night, six hours last night. DH's coughing is just terrible and I think he has breathing issues as he wakes so often during the night.

Took DH to airport, is now gone until 5th of August.
I leave August 9th - I hope I sleep better in new place.


----------



## preso

Just made a killer 24 inch sub with primo roast beef, cheddar, lettuce, pickles, green pepper and dijon mustard, cut it into 1/4's
and had some... wow, good.
Wrapped the rest up in 1/4's... for husband and huis son to eat.
Going to the store soon.
Nice cool day here. Only about 85 degrees.


----------



## recent_cloud

i'm constructing a diorama of loquio beach.

am building tiny palm trees now.

used sugar for sand.

need to figure out what to use for teeny tiny coconuts.

then i'm going to construct a shrinking ray.

shrink myself.

and put self in diorama.


----------



## trev

gonna sit down and chill one very tough day !!!! please let tommorow be a little easier lol


----------



## tomm

just watched the news. nothing special


----------



## Rhea

recent_cloud said:


> i'm constructing a diorama of loquio beach.
> 
> am building tiny palm trees now.
> 
> used sugar for sand.
> 
> need to figure out what to use for teeny tiny coconuts.
> 
> then i'm going to construct a shrinking ray.
> 
> shrink myself.
> 
> and put self in diorama.


uh......:scratchhead:


----------



## recent_cloud

Rhea said:


> uh......:scratchhead:


i get that a lot.


----------



## Rhea

Ok, so check it...

I'm at work today programming a customer's phone...

I say to the customer..."see where it says MDN?"

Customer: "Yes"

Me: "Ok sir, type your mobile # in there including area code, but don't put a 1 in front of it."

Customer: "How do I do that?"

Me: .....silence....."Use the number keys on the keypad."....

*crickets*

Customer: "um...oh...ok"

REALLY? Here's your helmet....it's not safe for you to be in public without armor.


----------



## dcrim

OMG - the g'kids just left! Next time chain mail and armor plating!!


----------



## Sandy55

Hand watered grass until 10:45pm. Darn bugs in the grass, occasional roach, kept climbing my legs headed north to escape the water deluge.  Kinda creepy, but harmless....

Really nice outside, slight wind gusts. Nice. Ahhhh...

Frazier on.


----------



## recent_cloud

dcrim said:


> OMG - the g'kids just left! Next time chain mail and armor plating!!


but ahhh such good memories

i envy you 

enjoyenjoy


----------



## Sandy55

Yeah, dcrim.... they are fun and it is even better that they go home. Last week I got all three and the SPONGE BOB marathon was on. OMG, if I ever see another Sponge Bob cartoon it will be too soon!

HD: CHICKEN POX??? with three kids. Oh, my.


----------



## dcrim

Yeah, the gkids were fun. And it's good they went home!  And their parents had some time for DIL BD (last Tues.) dinner. 

We play rummy and GD (2.5 yo) was "dealt" cards and she "played" them however she wanted.  Near the time they were to be picked we wrestled a little; GD ran and jumped into my arms as I rolled backwards.  

I ordered pizza and breadsticks (and some wings for me).


----------



## Rhea

Yum, honey bar b que wings from Pizza Hut....I'm hungry


----------



## recent_cloud

pizza hut bbq wings

how midwest.

or southwest.

whatever.

point is: bbq pizza hut.

next post i'm going emoticonish-y medieval on yer ass.


----------



## Rhea

Hey...you there in the corner.

making fun of my BBQ wings from Pizza Hut.

ok so it's not the real thing and there's much better.

but we're not talking about a slab o'ribs here.

just some d*mn wings

...bring yer a$$ to KC and I'll show you some effing BBQ.

Next. :2gunsfiring_v1:


----------



## recent_cloud

you live in kansas and get wings from pizza hut.

kansas is famous for wings and moreso for ribs.

but i will take you up on your invitation for a bbq

and if it doesn't kick ass i'll have to spank your ass.


----------



## Rhea

woah....

waiter...

check please.


/runs away like a bat out of h*ll


leave my a$$ out of this.

we're talking about BBQ


----------



## Rhea

:lol::rofl:


----------



## humpty dumpty

sounds like you had a great time Dcrim  
I just need sleep  been up all night with the children all very itchy all very restless !!! 

and i cant even drink wine lol ......aaarrrgggghhhh !!!!!!!


----------



## preso

Going to the store ( again ) to pick up things for my doctor reccomended diet to clear out my liver ( foods high in pectin)

ugh..........
apples, here we come.


----------



## recent_cloud

:fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish:
they removed the froggy emoticomicon

:scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead:
:scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead:
but gave me a fish
:fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish:
but the fish can't hop
:sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping:


----------



## snix11

but fishy he do wiggle mon.. :fish::fish::fishcept these seem to be dead)

and da fishy he do swim :fish::fish::fishcept these they be dead)

so shed no tears over da froggy mon :bounce: (found him)

dey done replaced-ed dem! :BoomSmilie_anim:

no worry, recent - every ting gwanna be iree 

*where's my rasta emoticon damnit?*


----------



## Rhea

:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


UM THE FROG IS NOT GONE!


----------



## recent_cloud

well i cant find him and that makes me sad.

i sispect mod mommy22 hid him from me cuz she's mean and can do that.
:moon::moon::moon::moon::moon::moon:


----------



## MsStacy

recent_cloud said:


> well i cant find him and that makes me sad.
> 
> i sispect mod mommy22 hid him from me cuz she's mean and can do that.


:lol::lol::lol: Oh...I would love it if that were true! :lol::lol::lol:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:Instead of the spanking she takes your pet frog away...:rofl::rofl::rofl:

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## snix11

ya'll r nuts


----------



## Sandy55

Did 2 hours at gym because I sat and ate chips and salsa last night. Pay back is hell. 

But it keeps my :moon: small enough I don't need to hang a "wide load" sign on it.


----------



## Sandy55

AND it isn't bbq "wings", it is bbq "wangs"....in de deep souf.


----------



## Sandy55

It is the SALT that just gets me, too! 

I wake up in the a.m. after eating anything with salt on it and it seems there is a sign stamped on my forehead: YOU ATE SALT.....

because I get out of bed all puffy-like, until I drink a few 16oz glasses of water throughout the day!

So if I eat chips and salsa, it is because I am REALLY bummed.


----------



## Rhea

lol muffin top...that term is about as disgusting as "front butt" which has two different meanings...one of which my daughter coined all on her own...lol but the more known meaning is what I'm talking about...


----------



## preso

Just had some tacos, now going to lay down and watch movies in the den.


----------



## recent_cloud

mommy22 said:


> Margarita anyone?


you stole my frog and now you're trying to get us drunk.

what is your game, mommy22.


----------



## Sandy55

Front butt mystery here.....:scratchhead:

Have no CLUE what a front butt is!


----------



## dcrim

HD (((*** HUGS ***)))!!!

for the rest ROTFLOL!!!! Frogs to fish?!? Don't they all taste like chicken? 

mmmm, tacos and guacamole sound sooo good! 

Snix! Get with the program! Have fun!


----------



## Rhea

*front butt *

(noun) An enormous, fatty enlargment of the abdomen, genital, and thigh region that morphs together to create the appearance of a bulbous ass on a persons front. 

Urban Dictionary: front butt


***My child as a younger child referred to her "privates" as her front butt...the first time she ever said it I about died from lack of oxygen I was laughing so uncontrollably.

I asked her why she called it that and in her simple little mind at the time she said "well it looks the same, but smaller"


----------



## dcrim

Having cold pizza...leftovers from last night.  mmm, good!


----------



## recent_cloud

you didn't heat it up


----------



## dcrim

nope! My body will do that!  

ooohhh, sooo wanting a root beer float right now! I got the makins...mmmmmmm blue bell vanilla and A&W!!!  ok, talked myself into it...brb people!


----------



## Sandy55

Rhea said:


> *front butt *
> 
> ***My child as a younger child referred to her "privates" as her front butt...the first time she ever said it I about died from lack of oxygen I was laughing so uncontrollably.
> 
> I asked her why she called it that and in her simple little mind at the time she said "well it looks the same, but smaller"


That is SO funny and cute! :rofl:


----------



## Rhea

Sandy55 said:


> Front butt mystery here.....:scratchhead:
> 
> Have no CLUE what a front butt is!


I posted the definition just for you  

look back a few posts


----------



## Sandy55

Cooked salmon fillets, steamed veggies for sons...they loved it. 

DS23 about to leave to go clubbing.....he is borrowing DS (nearly 16) clothes in exchange for letting brother use his computer for games while he is out clubbing....they make deals like his all the time, so funny.

Watching Natgeo. Cold water sharks up around Alaska.


----------



## dcrim

OMG!!! That was sooooooo gooooddddd!! 

BRAIN FREEZE!!! Wow!


----------



## Rhea

Sandy55 said:


> That is SO funny and cute! :rofl:


My family, friends, and I laughed about it for a LONG time...


----------



## Rhea

Oh...I went and saw the movie "The Ugly Truth" tonight...

Hands down the funniest movie I have seen in a long time...


----------



## Sandy55

dcrim said:


> OMG!!! That was sooooooo gooooddddd!!
> 
> BRAIN FREEZE!!! Wow!


Oh, that hurts! Geez. If you don't get the cold against the ROOF of your mouth, brain freeze doesn't happen...at least that is what some medical journal suggested.

Gads, these photos of Alaska on natgeo, the salmon, the bears...I love my flatscreen 52" Sony...awesome picture!


----------



## dcrim

Sandy - I've often thought that, too...someday I'll check it out! ahhh, that RBF was so good!

I bet your 52 inches is soo good! hmmm that sounds interesting!  LOL LOL


----------



## Sandy55

Dog show is on now. Leo is laying here beside me watching the dogs!


----------



## trev

have won a huge new contract  which im over the moon about !!! missing home ..well not home but my family in need of sleep .


----------



## Rhea

Ugh...here I sit at work...have I mentioned I'm not a big fan of working weekends?

Almost time for me to move, guess I should find somewhere to live...


----------



## Sandy55

trev said:


> have won a huge new contract  which im over the moon about !!! missing home ..well not home but my family in need of sleep .


CONGRATS, Trev!!! Good job! Would be nice to share, with family, but they are all sleeping? Nice of you to consider them...


----------



## Sandy55

Rhea said:


> Ugh...here I sit at work...have I mentioned I'm not a big fan of working weekends?
> 
> Almost time for me to move, guess I should find somewhere to live...


You work a lot of weekends, don't you Rhea? I am going to be doing every other weekend soon...sigh. But that is the nature of nursing. Sick babies happen 24/7....


----------



## Sandy55

Got up at 7:30, cat outside my bedroom door, meowing away, looking for food. DH has trained cats to do this....

So fed cat, made coffee, made banana, nut, blueberry muffins. Waiting for one to cool right now.

Reading Sunday paper......quiet house. Ahhhhh.....


----------



## Rhea

Sandy55 said:


> You work a lot of weekends, don't you Rhea? I am going to be doing every other weekend soon...sigh. But that is the nature of nursing. Sick babies happen 24/7....


 I work Thursday thru Monday...

it has it's pluses and minuses...

more minuses than pluses at the moment


----------



## Rhea

Sandy55 said:


> You work a lot of weekends, don't you Rhea? I am going to be doing every other weekend soon...sigh. But that is the nature of nursing. Sick babies happen 24/7....


I've often pondered going into the profession of L&D nurse or some sort of ped nursing as I love babies...but several things have held me back, the hours, the starting over, the sick babies, I don't know if my heart could handle the fear, the sadness, and the parents on the edge of their seats waiting to see if their little angels are going to pull through or not.


----------



## snix11

Pondering being homeless with kids, something I have avoided for 43 years and it seems to be looming. blech.


----------



## humpty dumpty

snix im so sorry thinking of you and your family ( hugs )


----------



## snix11

Thanks HD... big hard decisions this week. Wish I could at least find work or something.


----------



## Sandy55

Have you spoken with social services, etc., Snix? They may have some new stuff set up due to the economy tanking? I know you mentioned you didn't take a job due to needing daycare?

How old are your kids now? Do they start school soon?

Try going to The Atonement Church on Red Robin. Ask if you can get some help from Catholic Charities....that is what I'd do. You don't have to be Catholic, they help anyone.


----------



## humpty dumpty

wishing you so much luck xxx  thinking you so much xxx


----------



## preso

I've been grocery shopping... getting ready to start a low carb diet... the only diet that will straighten out my hormones.

gosh I just hate to start a diet, but it needs to be done to stablize blood sugar/ insulin.. and all that mess.
even got some decaf coffee ( I may also be sensitive to caffine)

ughhhhhhhhhhhh
Guess I'll start in the morning.


----------



## preso

Baking crust-less quiche right now for the coming days breakfasts........
Did a double batch !!! since it freezes so well. Why heat the house up for one pie ?

sure smells good.
Bacon, onion, swiss cheese, cream, spinach.
mmmmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmm !!!


----------



## snix11

Lol preso - now you are making me hungry 

Middle kids coming back end of next week. Sure has been quiet around here with only two in the house!


----------



## Rhea

I'm working on a bottle of wine..by myself yep yep! Watch out. I'm just warning ya'll now I'm not to be held responsible for anything I said tonight tomorrow. Please and thank you.


----------



## nightshade

Preso, that quiche sounds good! 

I'm just sipping a Cherry Coke and watching some forensic / murder mystery show, which is probably going to make me fall asleep soon. Talk of gunpowder residue and blood splatter patterns put me out like a light!  Not because it bores me, but because I try to figure it out and then my brain says no and reboots.

Which takes about 8 hours.


----------



## preso

I went car shopping and bought a brand new car today... started this all at 8pm and I drove lots of cars, went to a half dozen dealerships.
Finally it was down to 2 cars, 2 different makes... and I had them side by side and one was sure better than the other.
They have a cash for clunker program through the govt and my car was qualified for 4500 rebate, plus the dealer gave a rebate.

I am sooooooooooooooooooooooo tired. go get the new car in the morning.


----------



## Sandy55

Cool! The rebate! My ds is hoping he gets a job in the next couple weeks, his 93 Honda has 237,000 miles on it. It was mine long ago...told my ds "that is what happens when you change the oil every 3,000miles..."

Isn't a new car nice to have?

(I bought my dh a new car for his 60th birthday.....in July; our last new one was 1999, my minivan he wrecked in September .)

Going to bed, finally. Haven't been on here much for two days and catching up! SO much happens!


----------



## snix11

Pulling an all nighter.  yes, i'm happy about it... it's WORK! Yea! 

Zzzzzz yea.... zzzzz


----------



## preso

I go pick up my car this morning, had to bring trade in home and clean it out. Have to call insurance now and all that.
It feels funny to part with my old car, like I'm leaving something valuable in it. Just memeories I guess, it had ben a good car for the last 10 years I've had it but getting old now.
They told me this govt cash for clunckers deal ends in sept...
I doubt they will do it gain
and you should see the car lots, they are empty !
I even had to get a silver car, my second preference instead of white because there are no white ones for sale !
The salespeople said its been a madhouse selling cars.......
so if any of you have a car or truck that qulaifies, don't delay, they may run out of cars before the clunker program ends !

yes sandy it is, this will be my 3rd new one... seems every 10 years I end up buying a new car like it or not... first BRAND new car at 30, then 40, now 50.
Must be a thing with me, I guess 60 years old will be my next.. lol


----------



## humpty dumpty

just got back from taking the children bowling  and i got to have a choccie milkshake ...something tells me im going to regret drinking so many chocolate milkshakes after ive had this baby ..but right now its all im thinking about lol ...


----------



## Sandy55

Preso, we'd have had the minivan (a great car it was - Dodge Caravan) for at least THREE more years (due to college $$ crunch for two kids at the moment), had DH _not totaled it_. Bummer, but that minivan saved both DH and DS 15 in that wreck. 

So then when it got totaled, I went out and got a used car for $5500. (Jeep-another great buy) to tide us over...and that Jeep will now become DS car when he turns 17, when he has the money to buy it from me. 

I then will buy myself a new car in, probably, uh, 2011 or round about that time. 

The last one I bought _just for me_ was 1993; DS 23 has it for the last 6 years... the one with 260,000 or so miles on it, a Honda. Greatest car I ever bought, next to the 99 Dodge Caravan DH wrecked.

Am looking at Volkswagon TDI...but we are mostly "buy American"....so hope Detroit continues to improve....liked Hondas I've bought in past though. Foreign import buying is why Detroit is where it is, I think, they just took too LONG to get competitive with world market offerings?


----------



## Sandy55

Snix: GREAT that you are working! How do you do all nighters, do you work from home, or can you? :scratchhead:

Isn't it great there are clouds over San Antonio today??? Now, if we could SQUEEZE some RAIN (rain? what's THAT???) out of them.....we'd be in business....


----------



## Rhea

Ohhh Honda's...great cars! I sent my ex away w/my Civic that'd I'd had since I was 19 when he left...it was paid for and we owed my father on the other car so I kept that one. Boy do I miss Felix (that was his name  ) yes we name cars in our family thank you very much haha...anyway mine had 175K on it and he's still driving it we'll see how long it lasts him. It was a 96 I bought it in 99 before I had my daughter and drove it for 10 yrs too 

Never had a BRAND new car...maybe someday, for now it's my Pop's old PT Cruiser...yeah I know sexy right? Not so much. But it works and it's in great condition as my parents take very good care of their vehicles.


----------



## snix11

Sandy - yep, I do data recovery and up working all night on 15 thousand corrupt files. YAWN!!!


----------



## snix11

Hmmm... the melting pot has a lady's night on Aug 3... yummmm 

Darn I wish they wouldn't send me these coupons right before lunch! lol... somebody in marketing is pretty smart cookie.

Mmmmm cookies. ok, that's it lunch time. Baby carrots and tuna for me... Still up, still working, haven't slept now since um.... 

can you tell? *lol*


----------



## Sandy55

Well, gotta head off to shower and do hair. Dentist appt at 1pm.

Oh, fun. But the dentist _IS_ kinda cute.

When you get older, you discover the doctors and dentists are no longer "older guys". 

Then you start feeling like a _dirty old lady_...when you find your mind wandering to how "cute" they are...OR how "cute" they are AND that "this guy could be young enough to be my SON!". LOL

Damn aging process.... Freud never said anything about Oedipus in reverse! Yuk and disgusting.....thought.


----------



## nightshade

Preso - that's great your car qualified! When H and I first heard about the program we were so excited - he drives an old Mazda sports car to work that's seen better days. But then when we read the criteria it was such a letdown as his car gets 34 MPH. Oh well. Our new Mazda that we bought brand new gets less than that. 

What kind of car did you get?


----------



## preso

Got a nissan, it drives great.
Really tired today after all that shopping yesterday. 

Got the car this morning and drove it around awhile, husband
took off work today..... anyway, it's nice. 
I'm all set for many years to come.

I'm sooooooooooooo tired today, don't really feel myself
as it was super hot getting in and out of cars, walking up and down the lots looking at stuff, test driving and all.
I lost 5 pounds yesterday, mainly due to sweating ! haha


----------



## Sandy55

It is exhausting and the *heat* certainly doesn't help, P.

Got back from dentist. Boy was THAT an experience! Had part of a filling come out, it was between two teeth in right lower. Well, over the last year have been *avoiding* having a crown put on a molar on the opposite (left lower) side. Chicken to have it done; had one 20 years ago, and was not happy time experience! Well, dentist took a look at the one with filling issue, and said "NO problem, we can fix _*that*_easily, ...BUT that back lower left molar that needed the crown LAST YEAR is not looking so sturdy...."

I got really nervous at that point....Uh, oh...

Dentist says: 'The tooth will finally crack through completely - and it may not even cause pain, but the root could die (gads, Doc!) and THEN you'd be looking at a root canal..."

SO - 2.5 hours later, I had the filling on the right fixed and the molar on the left now has a temporary crown ready for the permanent crown next Friday! *And* I am down $645.00 (that is after insurance and deductables!!! )

I am such a baby when it comes to this pain stuff! He offered NO2 (nitrous oxide gas), before the (6) shots; I certainly said "Yes"!! :smthumbup: I LOVE anesthesia type drugs...I admit it!
Dope me, now! This was first time I'd ever done nitrous oxide like that! That was one _*crazy*_ :smthumbup::smthumbup: experience, but I did not HURT through the _entire thing_:smthumbup:. 

Of course my bottom lip felt the *size* of bottom lip of the big AA "Bubba Shrimp" guy that Forrest Gump met on the recruit bus in that movie! OMG...I was so NUMB. 

The dentist was true to his word: "I'll numb it up really well..." :smthumbup: I was numb for THREE hours! I think he used a whole vial of novocaine...my fingertips got tingly. :rofl: and my elbows were heavy.

Well, back _next_ Friday I go get the permanent crown....I made him promise he could get the permanent crown on *before* my job starts on Monday the 10th. :smthumbup:

Am exhausted, that was really traumatic, me such a whimp.


----------



## DeniseK

Just put my boys to bed....school tomorrow...1st day. Boys are nervous...I'm excited. 

Tree limb busted out my van window....lol. I have to laugh. the van was parked where my husbands truck use to sit. So much the bad luck that has plagued me lately...but I'm laughing....eh he.


----------



## dcrim

Don't want to say...but feeling remorseful.


----------



## Rhea

Sandy, 

I am petrified of the dentist...we have here as I'm sure there are other places what's called the "sleep" dentist and went I say sleep I mean they knock you completely out, I had that done and paid an extra $200+ for the meds last time I went last year and it was worth EVERY penny. I don't even remember going in or coming out


----------



## Rhea

dcrim said:


> Don't want to say...but feeling remorseful.


Uh oh...what happened?:scratchhead:


----------



## Heidiw

Board out of my mind. Going over divorce stuff online, chapter 7 stuff & trying to figure out if I am going to keep the house or not. :smthumbup: Oh & just waiting for the stupid bank to pick up their car!

That should be fun to see how the stbx is going to get around when that's gone! lol

Oh I am listening to music & waiting for a girlfriend to call me back. Probably going to bed soon.


----------



## Sandy55

DeniseK said:


> Just put my boys to bed....school tomorrow...1st day. Boys are nervous...I'm excited.
> 
> Tree limb busted out my van window....lol. I have to laugh. the van was parked where my husbands truck use to sit. So much the bad luck that has plagued me lately...but I'm laughing....eh he.


Have you seen the commercial where a limb falls on the van window??? Weird. Some insurance company ad....

So sorry, what a pain having to get stuff fixed....

School already??? Wow.


----------



## Sandy55

Getting ready for bed...finishing watching Frazier, took some more meds for pain from dental work....maybe will have a glass of wine too... Good as excuse as any...


----------



## preso

Slept from 5pm until midnight, was so tired, mostly heat exhaustion.
Now its after midnight and I'm up and feeling pretty good !

I went to let my dogs outside and the old dog sensed something in the garage, walked up to my new car, sniffed the vehicles door
and wagged her tail.
guess old dog likes it ! lol
Everything back to normal now...... ahhhhhhhhhhh
except my sleep wake hours 

What a pain in the butt to go car shopping, the car lots are down in their inventory too, as this cash for clunker program has people out buying cars and the dealerships are low on inventory on certain cars ( the most popular ones)
except chevrolet, they have lots of cars and I know why... 
they are UGLY as hell. There wasn't even one car at that chevy dealership I was interested in.


Ohhhh how I hate, hate, hate summer
but when the sun comes up and the stores open I am going to go look for some white capri shorts. I would love to have a new pair
and this is a good time to buy summer clothing... cheap !
My coffee sure is good. Just can't describe how wonderful it tastes right now !


----------



## preso

Just weighed myself and I lost 8 pounds this week !!! ??? !!!
what ???
maybe my scale is broken ? Have another scale thats newer and
electronic but, don't know where it is 

I've noticed since starting effexor for my hot flashes,
not had many sugar cravings, no headaches and also
few hot flashes. Been eating far less and feel pretty good.
Think this drug is good for me for more than just the hot flashes!!!


----------



## Blanca

preso said:


> Just weighed myself and I lost 8 pounds this week !!! ??? !!!
> what ???
> maybe my scale is broken ? Have another scale thats newer and
> electronic but, don't know where it is
> 
> I've noticed since starting effexor for my hot flashes,
> not had many sugar cravings, no headaches and also
> few hot flashes. Been eating far less and feel pretty good.
> Think this drug is good for me for more than just the hot flashes!!!


lol...i have noticed your posts have toned down a little. 

i should be studying....but im addicted to these forums.


----------



## preso

Blanca said:


> lol...i have noticed your posts have toned down a little.
> 
> i should be studying....but im addicted to these forums.


yes I feel good... easy and breezy... :lol:

you have no idea what its like to have those hot flashes, where your constantly sweating and feeling like you have a fever.

all is good now !!!


----------



## Veronica Jackson

Just did pilates...I just got p90x and am gonna check it out next week!


----------



## preso

Feeling sooooooooooooooooooooooooo sleepy. Might be time for my nap soon.


----------



## Blanca

Veronica Jackson said:


> Just did pilates...I just got p90x and am gonna check it out next week!


I have the p90x....probably the most boring workout ive ever done. especially the legs video. i mean, really, how many different kinds of lunges can one do in an hour!?! the arms video is not bad. there's a lot of standing around though.


----------



## Leahdorus

I just finished donating blood. The blood bank comes to my company every couple months so it's super convenient. Today they had ice cream for the after-treat!


----------



## Sandy55

Leahdorus said:


> I just finished donating blood. The blood bank comes to my company every couple months so it's super convenient. Today they had ice cream for the after-treat!


I'd give blood for ice cream. Hell, I'd give my first born child for ice cream...:rofl::rofl:

Am about to get off this stupid laptop...been on it way too much. Am wasting time....watching RAIN today! Can you believe this? It is awesome! Our drought is getting old.

Just on here a lot because I only have, 11 more days until I move and start new JOB! Yesssss!

My boys are so funny: "Will we starve when you leave?" 

Me: "NO, you will not starve, you have hands, feet, a stove and food...cook it..I've shown you how". :smthumbup:

Them: "What if we run out of food..." 

Me: "Your Dad will be here every 6-10 days, for a week, he can stock up..." :smthumbup:

Them: "But he only makes Kraft Mac and Cheese..."

Me: "I know....you will live...."

Them: "But you make the best French Toast, grilled chicken sandwiches..we are going to starve..." 

Me: "I taught you how...":smthumbup:

Them: "But how do we unfreeze the chicken...?" 

Me: "Do you guys do nothing but think of food????":scratchhead:

These "boys" are nearly 16 and 23! Time they grew up!:smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:

This will make them BETTER husbands when they get married at ......40. :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sandy55

Up way too late, dog threw up on carpet! Gads. 
Stupid cake show on...
Off to bed again.


----------



## preso

cleaning out the garage 

and....... the shed... UGH !
but I'm half way through now.

soaked with sweat... UGH !!!!


----------



## Sandy55

preso said:


> cleaning out the garage
> 
> and....... the shed... UGH !
> but I'm half way through now.
> 
> soaked with sweat... UGH !!!!


You poor thing! WHAT are YOU crazy??? Cleaning out the shed and garage in the heat of summer? Have you lost your pea picking mind? :rofl:

Just MESSING with you P. And of course, since you are a nurse you are drinking the prescribed amount of fluids to replace fluid loss, correct???


----------



## Sandy55

Just finished third load of clothes, changing sheets on beds (boys assisting), vac - check, dust - check, dinner prep done - check (meatloaf and it is GREAT I tell you...the boys _love_ my meatloaf, mashed potatoes, and baby peas....) I cook in oven early in day, to avoid heating up house at 4pm 

Sons just off to see movie at 3:30, they wanted to go later, but told them later they could spend the diff between afternoon cost, and pm cost on Friday night movie (ripoff)...so they chose afternoon, because then they could eat popcorn...

Quiet here. Just read email from DH...he is heading back to Europe (trip #3 of 4....in 9 days). He sent me some cute jokes about married people...shall I post them here, one at a time, of course?


----------



## preso

I had to clean out the garage as my NEW car is a little longer than old and had to make room.... and everything I moved went into the shed...
I know its summer !!! haha .. dog days of summer at that !!!!
but had no choice.
Only took a few hours and now its all done !!!!!!!!!


Eating grilled chicken breast and sliced tomato.... yum...
and drinking my favorite soda, dt. dr. pepper.

yum yum


----------



## Sandy55

Boys just got back from movie. They hated it. They said it was disgusting torture movie. Sadistic. They discussed while in the movie, whether to leave after the first 40 minutes, and try to get their money back.

Sad, how society has changed for the worse...


----------



## recent_cloud

:corkysm60::allhail::corkysm60:holy geebus my pet frog is back:biggrinangelA::yay::smnotworthy::yawn2:and  it's time to :rofl: do a celebratory bouncydancebounce:noel::slap:
:bounce::bounce::cussing::allhail::wtf::bounce:
:lol::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:
:bounce::bounce:ray::bounce::bounce::bounce:
:smcowboy::bounce::bounce::crazy::bounce:
:bounce::bounce::bounce::soapbox::rofl::
:smthumbup::lol::scratchhead:

but the fish emoticomic is missing (cue scary music)


----------



## Sandy55

Off to bed. Sleep tight everyone. Sweet dreams! Don't let the bed bugs bite!


----------



## recent_cloud

:corkysm60::bounce::bounce::slap::smcowboy:


Sandy55 said:


> Off to bed. Sleep tight everyone. Sweet dreams! Don't let the bed bugs bite!


:bounce::rofl::bounce::rofl::bounce::rofl::bounce::rofl:
sleep well:sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::scratchhead:
:bounce::noel::slap::bounce::bounce:


----------



## preso

I'm losing weight like crazy on this effexor !
as I'm doing a low carb diet too........ pretty soon I'll be down to a size 8 again ( currently a 14). 
I gained some weight in the last 2 years with all my husbands cooking and food preferances.

I took all his chips, cookies, cakes, pastries, candy and put them all in the dining room ( out of the kitchen)
and out of my visual field and out of my way.

The effexor 
that was given to me by doctor for hot flashes
is also helping me very much as I have little hunger
a surprising as well as increased energy... all welcomed benefits. 

I just love effexor !!!!!!!!!!!!! and now taking 75 mg once a day
in the mornings. Up from my 1/2 a 75 mg doasage. 
I'd take it at night too but when I do, can't sleep.

hooray for effexor !


----------



## Rhea

Very tired...I've got my sleep patterned all screwed up. Must fix that. Ugh  

Off to work, yay (dripping w/sarcasm)...is this day over yet?


----------



## recent_cloud

:cone4::bounce::cone4:

now my frog is protected so no one can take him again

and now about the missing fish :FIREdevil:mommy:FIREdevil:
issed::cussing::soapbox::cussing:issed:


----------



## Rhea

:gun::bounce:

Looks like someone just shot your poor froggy


But.....:biggrinangelA:

it wasn't me....


----------



## recent_cloud

Rhea said:


> :gun::bounce:
> 
> Looks like someone just shot your poor froggy
> 
> 
> But.....:biggrinangelA:
> 
> it wasn't me....


you shot at my frog

:scratchhead::to quote your thread title wtf:scratchhead::scratchhead:

as you can see
you missed
:cone4::bounce::cone4:


----------



## Rhea

*Funny...:fish:

I seem to have :bounce:

Frogs and fish....


:bounce::fish::bounce::fish::bounce::fish::bounce::fish:

and with that I wonder...

:wtf: is wrong with RC...

and why :scratchhead:

He can't seem to find them both and place them simultaneously in one post....:rofl:

:slap:*


FACEPALM!


----------



## recent_cloud

:scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead:first you take a shot at my pet frog:scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead:

next you make fun of the less fortunate

there are many of us out there who are fishless through no fault of our own

issed:issed:issed:woman, have you finally no shameissed:issed:issedh, and rest assured i WILL have a pet fish. o yes.

:scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead:

:cussing::cussing::cussing::FIREdevil::FIREdevil:


----------



## Sandy55

Went to bookstore got some books regarding things I need to work on to evolve into a more balanced human being...:rofl: 
It seems I am a wimp. 

Having a glass of Merlot before bedtime.


----------



## Sandy55

Grrr...darn computer.


----------



## Sandy55

RC, when you acquire your pet fish, name it Bubbles. :smthumbup:


----------



## sisters359

I took a long hike with a friend and then we went out to dinner. I am so tired tonight and am turning in early! I haven't been to sleep before midnight since early June; it feels strange! But I bet I don't get more than one or two chapters in my current read tonight!


----------



## Rhea

Sandy55 said:


> RC, when you acquire your pet fish, name it Bubbles. :smthumbup:


Not to worry he'll never have them both at the same time again :rofl:


----------



## recent_cloud

Rhea said:


> Not to worry he'll never have them both at the same time again :rofl:


'bubbles', like an mjackson child, will make a bizarre entrance soon. :corkysm60::corkysm60::corkysm60:


----------



## Rhea

Soon to be followed by Blanket, Prince, and what's the other one's name?


----------



## preso

Tired today

but have lots to do........ better get rolling and off here !!!


----------



## preso

UGH
husband is napping in living room, making it impossible to clean it. Waiting for him to wake up.


----------



## Rhea

Got out of bed 15 min ago...and oh guess what? 945 AM! SH*T as I was supposed to be at work at 9AM! Not sure WTF happened...but I do know I'm late and well that's not good...I know I set the alarm....

Anyway off to get ready for work and slink my a$$ in there late but there...I guess better late than never....awesome...I never sleep through the alarm. I'm p*ssed.


----------



## recent_cloud

Rhea said:


> Got out of bed 15 min ago...and oh guess what? 945 AM! SH*T as I was supposed to be at work at 9AM! Not sure WTF happened...but I do know I'm late and well that's not good...I know I set the alarm....
> 
> Anyway off to get ready for work and slink my a$$ in there late but there...I guess better late than never....awesome...I never sleep through the alarm. I'm p*ssed.


not running so late you didn't have time to post.

oh, and as per our previous conversation, i'll alert the media as requested.

just doing my job, ma'am.

no need to thank me.


----------



## Heidiw

Just got off the scale & I weigh 198lbs!:smthumbup: I haven't been under 200 since I was a kid. So I've lost 136lbs in less then a yr!!!!:yawn2::bounce:

Sorry but I just had to share!!!! I should hit goal by Dec which will be sweet as my divorce should be done & hopefully chapter 7 will be too. Oh yeah I want to celebrate!!!


----------



## Sandy55

preso said:


> UGH
> husband is napping in living room, making it impossible to clean it. Waiting for him to wake up.


Heck, just vac around the man!

OR :FIREdevil: make his life more memorable and "attack" him with the vac hose???


----------



## Sandy55

Heidiw said:


> Just got off the scale & I weigh 198lbs!:smthumbup: I haven't been under 200 since I was a kid. So I've lost 136lbs in less then a yr!!!!:yawn2::bounce:
> 
> Sorry but I just had to share!!!! I should hit goal by Dec which will be sweet as my divorce should be done & hopefully chapter 7 will be too. Oh yeah I want to celebrate!!!


Congratulations! I truly admire people who work so hard to lose weight and you all deserve an award! 

I was watching a documentary on the guy who starred in Buck Rogers. He lost about 140 pounds, and his Diabetes II went away, he got off all his heart meds, everything. Was truly astounding what better health he accomplished.

I think the modern lifestyle and diet is terrible and a direct cause of obesity, at least here in The States.


----------



## MsStacy

Sandy55 said:


> OR :FIREdevil: make his life more memorable and "attack" him with the vac hose???


:lol::rofl::lol::rofl::lol::rofl::lol:


----------



## preso

Sandy55 said:


> Heck, just vac around the man!
> 
> OR :FIREdevil: make his life more memorable and "attack" him with the vac hose???


I needed him awake as I was putting a large area rug down...
he woke up
and helped me...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

still doing housework... got behind with everything due to buying this new car and having to move stuff out of grage to fit it in, and put stuff in the shed. About done now.......
on the last room for cleaning.
Once I do the 8 loads of laundry Monday, I'lll be caught up !

hey heidi, congrats on the weight loss.
I'm losing weight myself, an unexpected side effect of effexor
they gave me for hot flashes.
I LOVE EFFEXOR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

( not once been hungry in weeks !)


----------



## Sandy55

Well, Sunday mornings are my lazy days. 

After I feed the mammals, I read the paper front to back.

But today, I remembered I'd promised Leo a ball throwing break, and then a swim lesson in my DD33's pool afterwards; I must go there daily to check the house as they are gone for vacation.

They have a huge back yard, so I can pitch the ball really far for Leo and he books after the ball, it is awesome to watch. 
SO, I took Leo over there. After he got all hot and winded, I tried to teach him to swim.

The last dog I taught to swim was a black Lab, but since labs naturally love water, and have a layer of fat made to keep the afloat - they are not super muscular, but tend toward fat layers. Plus a lab has a coat that SHEDS water and very webbed paw skin; SO the lab was a breeze to teach.

WELL. Leo is a German Shepherd. I was in this little house dress..tank thing and my underwear, as I'd forgot to bring my swimsuit. No big deal. So, I get Leo into the pool deck area (surrounded by a kid proof fence). He was VERY scared of the pool water. You could tell he wanted to come in with me, big time. I managed to FINALLY drag him into the darn pool ONCE but he sinks like a STONE! He weighs 88 pounds and is all muscle and apparently not enough fat to float him at all; on top of that, I suppose German Shepherds - due to their multilayer coat (unlike Lab), HE soaked up water in his COAT like a SPONGE, folks! 

SO, once I had this gargantuan WET, heavy dog in the pool, he decides to GRAB onto me with his very big FRONT PAWS, and he is struggling and CRYING (for God sakes, LEO you are a MAN dog...act like one, :rofl like a big puppy! It was the most comical scene! He ended up scratching the living crap out of the inside of my left upper arm, and now am going to have these huge bruises, because his claws are HUGE and very damaging to anything they dig into! 

Won't be doing that again anytime soon. But have decided to try to take him to the beach...since the water is more gradual for him, and maybe he will chase the ball into the surf.

So, plan to load up Leo and take him to the beach, this week, only 2.5-3 hours away. Some fun!


----------



## MsStacy

preso said:


> Once I do the 8 loads of laundry Monday, I'lll be caught up !


Do you actually get caught up? Or is it, like me, just a momentary check on your list of "Finally Accomplished" only to start over at the beginning again?


----------



## Sandy55

P:

Since you don't seem to be eating, and Effexor is anti-anxiety, and mood moderator, do you suppose you were doing stress eating or something? When did you leave work for retirement? Do you think that may be part of it?

(Sorry, rather analytical here....)


----------



## Sandy55

Cooking up a fish sandwich, watering trees to save them from drought, off to pick up DS 16 at 5 from Scout meeting.


----------



## MsStacy

Doing absolutely nothing........so far all day!

DH was out of town last week and I had company, the bathroom remodel, neice and nephew visiting, and a 3 year old who was acting up because our routine was so off kilter. I told DH that Sunday was to be "daddy-daughter" day because I am going to turn off and check out.

Wow...I didn't think I could do such a good job of that... I have wandered around the internet off and on all day, read some magazines, dozed off here and there.... Usually my to-do list gets the best of me and I'll have to get something "accomplished" (the type A personality that I am) or I feel the day was a waste. But today...I am truly enjoying having a day off from ALL responsibility. I haven't had to do a damn thing today and it feels great! :smthumbup:

The laundry, bills and cleaning the house will just have to wait until tomorrow.....


----------



## DeniseK

hmmmm. I never get caught up. Sometimes I'm so far behind that I THINK I'm ahead....but really...I'm behind.

Dreading court tomorrow. Wish me luck...or better yet...nerves.


----------



## Sandy55

DK, head up girl. :smthumbup: Good luck, hang tough.


----------



## MsStacy

DeniseK said:


> Dreading court tomorrow. Wish me luck...or better yet...nerves.


 I wish for you nerves of steel. Good luck.


----------



## DeniseK

Thanks guys....means so much. Bout to go cut a watermelon for my son. Or he's gonna bust it off of the couch. ....He's is trying as we speak..lol.


----------



## preso

All day I worked... playing catch up now for my busy week.
Going to finish last 3 loads of laundry in the morning.

House is back to clean as a whistle, which makes me very happy 
By tuesday I'll be able to start back to cooking and by thursday maybe can finally color my hair.

I cannot live in a messy house.


----------



## Rhea

Got home from work a few minutes ago, checking in on you lovely folks here before I go make biscuits and gravy for dinner...healthy I know...but I've got a craving that must be filled so it's necessary.


----------



## Sandy55

Just cleaned up dinner dishes after making fried rice for DS 23. Am not good at this fried rice thing. 

DS said it tasted "great" but I didn't think so...but young guys are so easy to please....sometimes it feels as if I could throw dirt on a plate and douse it with hot sauce and they'd be happy.


----------



## DeniseK

Jeepers...what's your secret...my fifteen year old son is not so easy. He complains about everything. Like a woman...I mean they say we are bad...jeeze...he is never pleased. If I over cook the pizza I hear about it. LOL....but he loves me and is a good kid...so I'll let him slide.


----------



## preso

Sandy55 said:


> P:
> 
> Since you don't seem to be eating, and Effexor is anti-anxiety, and mood moderator, do you suppose you were doing stress eating or something? When did you leave work for retirement? Do you think that may be part of it?
> 
> (Sorry, rather analytical here....)



I feel great !!! not much of an appetite but in a good way, specifically my cravings for ice cream, and sugary treats has left me.
( I'm a BIG fan of ice cream and frozen treats- maybe too much)

I've been retired just over 2 years, spent one year remodeling, after that I guess my activity went down from high to low. I've always been high energy, all my life.

I think that this med is for people who are very down on all levels, and because I'm not down, its making me a hyper. I do not have depression. Started that effexor thread hoping people who were depressed would tell me how it makes them feel 

because its giving me a rush of energy.
I kinda like it.

Far as my losing weight, its easy now that I'm not craving ice cream and sugary sweets. I just eat meat and veggies mostly, some eggs now and then. Low carb.
That too gives me energy due to high protien.


It's all good.


----------



## preso

Right now I'm finishing up my days chores ( was behind- mostly laundry)
and going to lay down and watch some TV off the DVR.

There is a party next door and the neighbor came to invite me
but I had too much work to do.... sounds like its getting a little wild !!! haha
Will just turn the TV up and drown them out as I'm ready for some rest and relaxation now !


----------



## preso

DeniseK said:


> hmmmm. I never get caught up. Sometimes I'm so far behind that I THINK I'm ahead....but really...I'm behind.
> 
> Dreading court tomorrow. Wish me luck...or better yet...nerves.


Good Luck !!!


----------



## DeniseK

can't sleep. Got it bad tonight. Haven't felt this torn since he told me he was leaving. sucks. I'm watching visionquest one of my favorite movies....bet I look great in divorce court tomorrow.


----------



## Rhea

Go there lookin hot girl, give it all you got, even if you cry it all to pieces you sure looked good when you arrived. Seriously. I went to court smokin and I ain't kiddin...and yes he noticed. That was the point. Although I left in tears I sure did look good walking away...


----------



## preso

Life is back to normal today, all caught up from last weeks busy week.

I'm watching the news, they say the recession is over. COULD THIS BE TRUE?
I need the dems to start cooking the books, so I can pull out of the stock market
and I need the interest rates on CD's to go up so I can supplement my income. 

Hope the news isn't a bunch of hype as I'd like to start seeing those changes.


----------



## preso

Cleaning the upstairs and doing last of laundry...

colored my hair 

after this I'm done and going to take a nap, woke up at 3:40am....

whew !!!!!!!!!


----------



## recent_cloud

:yay::yay::yay::yay::yay:i'm hot on the trail of a fish

it won't be long now:yay::yay::yay::yay:

and apparently i'm doing jumping jacks as well


----------



## preso

Making grocery list, going to store in the morning.
Husband wants rueben sandwiches and soup for dinner tuesday.

Have to pull out the countertop grill/ Paninni maker.

Since I'm not eating bread, going to figure out what I can eat, maybe meat rolled around lettuce with some kinda suace.

soooooooo tired, been up since 3:50am
tryin' to make it until 8pm before I pass out.

At least the housework is done. ALL DONE !!!... whew.


----------



## Leahdorus

preso said:


> Since I'm not eating bread, going to figure out what I can eat, maybe meat rolled around lettuce with some kinda suace.


Chop up the meat, add some chopped veggies (water chestnuts, edamame, etc), some light sauce, and make lettuce wraps!


----------



## Rhea

working late...yay fun...


----------



## recent_cloud

Rhea said:


> working late...yay fun...


daddy needs a forty and some cigs so keep wurkin babydoll.


----------



## DeniseK

sleepy....finally. Night all.


----------



## Sandy55

Been busy all day, chillin' with DS23, having some guacamole I made earlier, uploading more photos onto my profile. Good ones of granddaughters and a new one of DS and Dog after DS new haircut. DS likes his hair short, both sons do :scratchhead: must stem from two parents in military for so long....


----------



## recent_cloud

:smcowboy::yawn2::yawn2::smcowboy:finished writing a document and emailed it to the republic of slovakia:scratchhead::smthumbup:


----------



## preso

Leahdorus said:


> Chop up the meat, add some chopped veggies (water chestnuts, edamame, etc), some light sauce, and make lettuce wraps!


yeah sounds good, thats what I was planning... for myself.... lettuce wraps.

GMTA
( great minds think alike..... lol)

Still losing weight !!!................ and I love my effexor


----------



## preso

Making meal plans for rest of the week...........

lots of hot paninni sandwiches for husband, with a small bowl of soup.
lettuce wraps for me and low carb fruits ( berries)
lean meat and salad....

I'm off all cereal, bread, potato, pasta, milk and any high carb fruit
or sugary foods
for the time being.


breakfast ( for husband)
egg, cheese, potato burritos


lunches ( again for husband- all paninni sandwiches)
tonight- rueben sandwich and small soup
wednesday- smoked turkey, bacon, tomato and small soup
thursday- BLT's and small soup

dinners- dont know yet

My meals are far less complicated 
and far easier to make.


----------



## Sandy55

Back from doctor for wt and BP monitoring check and to get some Lunesta for when I begin working nights and need to learn to asleep in daytime hours. Now a fight with MEDCO about the prescription....authorization. No, I cannot take Ambien, already discussed that with Doc, so why do I need to jump through paperwork hoops AGAIN! 

Beating self up about emotional eating and not watching my *hand to mouth disease*.....


----------



## Sandy55

Off to go pick up DS 15.6 from friend's house. Last night the movies, now this tonight.  He gets his license in 5 months 5 days. :smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:

Last mom's taxi service year. Oh, another milestone..

Preso: Your food sounds great!


----------



## preso

This weekend we are going to celebrate stepsons birthday as he is not living with us... so we are limited as to which days we can do this.
I must say, his mother bought him a new vehicle 6 months ago and I don't understand why she would do this for a boy who wasn't even old enough to drive, unless its some form of bribery... or to make herself look good.
I feel its foolish, but if she wants to spend her money on foolishness and create a slacker, thats her business as we are moving far, far away soon and he will be her problem that SHE created and will have to deal with.
What we are going to do this weekend, as he is 16, will be his first time to drive over for his visitation
and I plan to get him a novelty cake, perhaps one that looks like a cheeseburger...
My husband bought him a fancy mobile radio from Sams, although I fear his son will say something snobby, like " I have a stero, better than this radio".... and I sure hope he doesn't do that... and I'm sure husband will give him 40-50 dollars too.

I bought him a car emergency kit with jumper cables, fix a flat, etc...
and we are making him his favorite meal, grilled steaks/ french fries.

My husbands kids.... and what he and his family believe is to celelbrate birthdays until age 18 and then just a card. After 18 there is no more gifts or money.
His daughter is already over 18 and she is getting nothing but a card. She has severe emotional and behavioral issues and we just pray she will start to grow up but realize she may remain as is, a creation of her mother ( a snobby bratty but ignorant young woman with a HUGE sense of entitlement--- her mother can deal with that since she created it)

A lot of work for his son of his... as well as expense... I can only hope he appriciates it.

Not feeling super good about this because he has become very snobby since his mother bought him a new truck 6 months ago.


----------



## preso

Just checked his myspace page ( stepsons) and he says his phone is broken... so I think I'll just get him a cupcake cake... as not to waste money as I'm not sure his mother will allow him to go. 
She likes to do that to screw up our plans.

This way I can easily freeze the cupcake cake.
I'll sure be glad when he turns 18 as we are through with the games his mother likes to play USING HIM.
ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

Maybe I'll wait to defrost the steaks too until I know he's coming, for sure. In the past his mother has made him change plans spur of the moment.
I may also hold my emergency car kit until Christmas... as it looks as if his mother wishes to start kaka over the birthday.
She tells him his father should be getting him things like a new car, like she does and that she loves him and his father doesn't as he doesn't buy him super expensive toys ( like the car)
ugh.......
what a mess.


----------



## preso

O. M. G !!!
Just back from the mall.... they are clearing everything out for winters shipments and the deals were unbelieveable !
For instance...
something 100 dollars is reduced to 50 ( 50% off)
then another 75% off that comes to 12.50............ sometimes even more off, even half of that !!!
( Pennys, Macys stores)

You should see the shirts and sweaters I got...
75 dollars original price, minus 50%= 37.50
minus 75% off comes to less than 10 dollars. Some were even more off, got one
long sleeved cotton t-shirt for 2.98
orginal was like 32.00 on that....

woah.... I'm just going to do ALL my clothing shopping first week in august. I bought maybe 1000 dollars worth of stuff retail 
( jewelry and clothing) and spent about 50 bucks
even got mineral makeup kit, down from 60.00 to 6.99 !!!!

Is it me? or is this is kick butt , having lots of good fortune summer?



Must be retail and the malls did not do well this year to clearance out so many nice things so cheap...
maybe a bad year for retail, but GOOD FOR ME !!!!


----------



## preso

I just checked my reciepts, sent a lil more than 50.00

I SURE HAD FUN TODAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## recent_cloud

:smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:thanks preso 

we're all pulling for you:iagree::lol::smthumbup:

keep us informed of your every move:iagree::biggrinangelA::smcowboy::yawn2::noel:

:smthumbup:
:corkysm60::liar::corkysm60::liar::smnotworthy::yay::catfly::yay:ray:


----------



## Sandy55

Dh got in from DC 2.5 hours late, he is beat, but in good mood. Is after midnight, fixed him a salad. Chillin' a bit, detune time.

I am glad I am on these forums; hearing the view of being married from other men's views and issues, well, I think it is making me more cognizant of dh's perspective. It is also helping me understand how men think.


----------



## recent_cloud

Sandy55 said:


> I am glad I am on these forums; hearing the view of being married from other men's views and issues, well, I think it is making me more cognizant of dh's perspective. It is also helping me understand how men think.


let me know when you understand how i think cuz i'd like to know


----------



## snix11

Lol... I'm waiting for a certain someone to accept my PLEA of oh pretty please and help me craft something. 

Hint... hint.. Just got done working, jaw cracking yawns, but can't sleep quite yet.


----------



## preso

recent_cloud said:


> :smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:thanks preso
> 
> we're all pulling for you:iagree::lol::smthumbup:
> 
> keep us informed of your every move:iagree::biggrinangelA::smcowboy::yawn2::noel:
> 
> :smthumbup:
> :corkysm60::liar::corkysm60::liar::smnotworthy::yay::catfly::yay:ray:


haha
I just told you my whole day... haha

Back on topic:
I'm kinda bummed about my husbands son. His mothers actions of raising him are really making him a snobby kid.
He doesn't like this or that and says his is better.
To give an example, this week was also a neighbors daughters birthday, she is about 10....
I gave her a box of candy, not even sure if she liked that type of candy and she was so happy and appriciative, she smiled so big... and was jumping in joy...
all over a box of candy.
It opened my eyes big time to the pure snobbiness of my step son. I can do little but shake my head.
In the last few motnhs SS has been saying how he wants to go and live where we retire. The thing is, there are no jobs there, it is a ski community, high atop the mountains... and a bit expensive... THERE ARE NO JOBS !
Where we live now is where the jobs are... so I don't know what he's thinking if he thinks he can live with us. After high school he is going to have to GET A JOB.. no more new, free cars from mom most likely...
so I don't know what the kids going to do. He lives in some dream world or something where he does little and gets BIG PAYBACKS. so.......... I can just shake my head in disgust of the whole situation. My husband feels the same.
By the time SS is 21... what does he think? someones going to buy him a house ????
at this rate seems to be the case and as for us, we aren't doing it !!!!


On another note. I like I'm waking up early again, I've changed it from 3:40...
to 4;30... maybe will make it 5am.
Makes me get more done to wake up early and I have lots to do everyday.


----------



## preso

Had my coffeee and going to get dressed now and start my day. It's been raining so much, happy watering the lawn is not going to be a part of it.


----------



## snix11

Morning everybody. Haven't slept yet. I will tho. Honest. Soon. Have a 9-10 am meeting. then i can sleep. only five kids in the house, how hard could it be to get a nap?:rofl:


----------



## Sandy55

Having a cup of coffee. Took DS/15+ for haircut. 

Three days more. Getting all my things organized for the move up the road. 

FAA called DS23 to reschedule (yessss!) his oral exam for Wed and his flying exam for Thrs next week. I will not be here to grind through all that. DH is here for next three weeks, so he can have the experience.

Whew. It is hot, as usual.

Thinking of spag & salads for dinner, hmmm. Truly dislike cooking in summer. Winters, I cook like a crazy woman, I just love to cook.


----------



## recent_cloud

snix11 said:


> Lol... I'm waiting for a certain someone to accept my PLEA of oh pretty please and help me craft something..


:smnotworthy::yay::smnotworthy::yay:

i don't know how they could refuse:yawn2::smcowboy::corkysm60::smnotworthy:


----------



## Rhea

I just woke up craving Captain Crunch. So...here I sit at 3:45am having a smoke after my bowl of cereal and some Dr. Pepper...breakfast of champions if you ask me


----------



## preso

I'm still losing weight ! since july 22 lost 11 pounds

feeling good too.


----------



## preso

We are having my stepsons birthday saturday, got a cake and some effort has been put into this.
Have to set the rest of the party up and also run some errands today and make dinner.

I'm having a good summer so far......... hopefully saturday will run without a hitch.
Husband is off this weekend and we also have some movies saved on the DVR to watch.


----------



## Sandy55

DH coughing woke me up at 5am; we went to bed at midnight last night. Been a long day. Had to get final crown put on, that went badly, very badly. Then I had to get title work done on one of the cars, that went OK. I have been TRYING to get a prescription filled since TUESDAY. OMG what IS it this week???  

Anyway, 36 hours before I am out of here, and counting. DH and I are getting along fabulously! :smthumbup: 

After the crown and prescription fiasco I did something I have NEVER done!!! I bought 12 lottery tickets, there is some multiple state lottery going off tonight and it is worth $101,000,000; 23 years, 3.9M a year. 

I could live with that!


----------



## sisters359

Sandy, I'm jealous! We meet the landlord next week to sign a lease and then dh and I will take turns in the house with the kids, while the other adult is at the apartment. It's an amazingly good arrangement--a two bedroom unit in a house on a VERY secluded lot; the homeowners are only there some weekends; PLOWING for the winter, and a garage during the week!!! Plus, the rent includes all utilities and a washer/dryer. I can over look the fact that the apt isn't all new and shiny, given all this. I cannot wait for my first few days alone, alone, alone!!! 

OK, so obviously, right now, I'm thinking ahead, but otherwise, I'm getting ready to browse some forums, watch a movie, read, and go to bed early 'cause I want to get up and run in the a.m. The whole "getting up early" thing is quite a challenge for me in the summer--I don't ever have to be anywhere, so why get up early? But I'm trying to make the transition to early morning running 'cause that will work so much better when I'm a single mom.


----------



## snix11

waiting for someone to stop stalling. AHEM

and working on a joint venture.. wtf am i doing? dunno. fake it i guess. and a patent search. and watching the cats play, and and and and.


----------



## snix11

Rhea said:


> I just woke up craving Captain Crunch. So...here I sit at 3:45am having a smoke after my bowl of cereal and some Dr. Pepper...breakfast of champions if you ask me


whoa.. i've lost it. i thought i read you had just smoked a bowl of captain crunch... :rofl:

Now THAT's a craving


----------



## Sandy55

:lol: Rhea is smoking Capt Crunch! :lol:

You go, Rhea! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Snix, thanks for the really good laugh! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## DeniseK

Packing the boys overnight bag to go to their dad's for the first time. I am so numb. Part of me wants the jerk to be a dad and do the right thing for them.....and part of me wants to run. Biggest part wants him to do the right thing...so ...here we go.

About to snuggle into bed with them and watch a movie....this will be hard.


----------



## recent_cloud

:redcard::redcard:its time:redcard::redcard:
to introduce:allhail:my pet fish:fish::fish::fish::fish:and my peruvian sliding frog:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::

:yay::yay::yay::fish::bounce::fish::bounce::fish:
:bounce::fish::bounce::yay::yay:
:smnotworthy::smcowboy::smnotworthy::smcowboy:
:smnotworthy:and cuz rhea's around:fro::cone4::bounce::fish::cone4::fro:

fro dude is a bodyguard


----------



## snix11

ok, staring at the froggies is hypnotizing me...


----------



## Sandy55

Finished cleaning garage. FINALLY finished laundry (well, fuzzy rug still drying), watching Frazier, drinking Merlot. Who cares if the underwear is folded properly? 

Have a need to leave house in good order....am doing well. 

Is it going to look odd if the car is packed by 5 am on Sunday....will I look overly anxious? 

DH in rather a nasty mood. He does not like it when I have something planned for son, then he drops his idea of what DS is to do, without communicating what is on DH mind. DS told me "Dad reallly gets on my nerves...". I totally understand,  DS.


----------



## Sandy55

RC, how did you get so creative with all the little emotes? Where do you FIND them? At the emote store?


----------



## Rhea

Time for :smcowboy: Rhea to come out :2gunsfiring_v1: a blazin...

I rescued a :cat: tonite and my uppy:went :wtf:

and proceeded to pee where the cat had recently sat for a few minutes...

I placed the :cat:'s food on the back patio and let the :cat: loose...it jumped the fence...

Bye Papi, come home if you're hungry


----------



## Rhea

oh and yes...I smoke Cap'n Crunch...nice, cheap, high...lol


----------



## Sandy55

Beats Corn Flakes, Rhea! Well, Frosted Flakes, well, now _that_ is smokin'!


----------



## recent_cloud

Rhea said:


> oh and yes...I smoke Cap'n Crunch...nice, cheap, high...lol


what i smoke should be obvious from my emoticomishly textured posts

rice krispies.

oh snap

and crackle

then

pop


----------



## Rhea

So here I am at work on Saturday...par for the course.

However my daughter and I are going to see Keith Urban and Taylor Swift in concert this evening so I'll be ok 

Oh and I broke down and let my 9 yo get her ears pierced for the second time last night so now she's uber "cool" with 2 holes in her ears...

Ok...that is all


----------



## recent_cloud

so a stray :cat: in your yard jumped the fence after you fed it

i'm not sure whether to say interesting metaphor

or smart :cat:

btw u sed id nevr b abl 2 post a:fishn th same pge as a:bounce:lol


----------



## snix11

WTF am I doing?  and crying again dangit. 

GOSH i'll be  when he moves out and this is all OVER. 

 pills ain't making me '' no mo. 

Insulted yet again. grf. Where is my give a damn switch? i need to turn it to the OFF position.

However I do have frosted flakes... perhaps I'll smoke some. will it make me see fruit loops? ooohhh pretty colors. or is that more of a fruity pebbles kind of smoke?


----------



## Rhea

recent_cloud said:


> so a stray :cat: in your yard jumped the fence after you fed it
> 
> i'm not sure whether to say interesting metaphor
> 
> or smart :cat:
> 
> btw u sed id nevr b abl 2 post a:fishn th same pge as a:bounce:lol


Dumb kitty if you ask me. It's skin and bones. I brough him home because he was very friendly, netuered and declawed, and obviously had previously belonged to someone whom had abandoned him. his bones were literally jutting out. I was going to keep him and nurse him back to normal fat kitty.

But he escaped...but there's food out back should he decide to venture our way again...

Stupid kitty I was going to love him. Him was soooooo purdy.


----------



## Sandy55

Just got back from Chinese dinner with DH. 

Took son to help with an Eagle Scout project today, he was out in this terrible heat from 9:15 to 2:00. They should start these projects at 6am and be done by noonish. My DS is so good, he never complains, he is the troop leader, and says he "must lead by example for the little guys in the troop....".

A sweet boy this son of mine. He gave me a hug today for taking him to get paints for the models he is making from Warhammer 40K. 

He is so excited about turning 16, he is working hard to earn the money to pay for his car. He was asking me today about "what would a good date be...how much would it cost...". LOL. 

He hasn't even got a girlfriend yet....he is so cute the way he is planning...LOL


----------



## MsStacy

Took apart BBQ to replace the gas burner. Got tired of waiting for DH to do it after 3 months! I'm trying to fix things more instead of buying new. I ended up scrubbing & degreasing. No wonder the smallest things take me forever. Seriously...I even scrubbed some of the paint off. Got me thinking...I know I'm type A and a neat freak...so is it normal to clean inside your BBQ? Anyone else done it? Scraping it, scrubbing with a wire brush kind of cleaning? At least I can now replace a dryer heating element AND a gas BBQ burner! Now I just need to fix the baseboards DH said he would fix back in 2001! (I just taught myself how to use his compound miter saw )


----------



## preso

The birthday party went well for my husbands 16 year old son. Much better than expected.
I was also shocked my husband did not give him any money in his card.... husband said the gifts were plenty ( and they were) and he did not need the money ( remember, his bio mom bought him a new car recently) as he had more than most 40 year old men ( he does).

The boy drove over himself and left himself too, he is 16 now and driving and a new car his mom bought him ( with conditions of course, one being he pays her back, shesh)... it was super nice not having to pick him up even if he lives a mile away, but we won't tell his mother that as she will not allow him to drive over if she thinks we like it. grrrr. she's so crazy.

Anyway, the boy was grateful for what he got and he did not try to play us, make fools of us and he was respectful.
It was a good evening.

Hoping the boy enjoys this summer as he will have to start working to pay back his mother for the car, as he agreed to do and since he is not good in school, he will be laboring all his life, so this may be the last summer of boyhood despite his young age.


----------



## preso

Had a very strange dream last night about my ex. He was dating a woman and about to be married and for some reason I went to warn her about him being a big control freak and all his issues. In the dream I went to their house and he ran me off. but I stole a white truck and came back. I went back when he was at work or sleeping because he wasn't their ...met her and before I had a chance to tell her anything, I saw she was off balance and emotionally unstable, big drama queen... lol
and I thought.... hahaha... he got someone who is going to want to agrue and fight and complain more than he does... hahaha.
Anyway I left
and she followed me. The truck broke down and wouldn't run. 
She talked and talked with intense drama the whole time about basically nothing. She just liked to be the center of attention and 
super crazy. I wanted to get away from her as fast as I could and I was thinking how much my ex really deserved someone like her.
He could now debate, fight, nit pic, and carry on
with someone who would keep it going and going and going... someone much better suited for him
and to help him reach his full potential as a man by experencing
some real pain and suffering which I was certain she would give him.


----------



## preso

Just wasshed, groomed two dogs and washed and detailed my new car. That is all the work I'm doing today. Did it early and now on my way to shower.
Rest of the day as a do whatever you want day for both me and husband.
ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snix11

wanting to spend a nice evening making some man happy...


----------



## recent_cloud

but you've recently done that


----------



## sisters359

Eating grapes and wondering why the heck I'm not in bed yet. . .


----------



## preso

just weighed myself, down another pound, brings it to 14.5 since july 22nd........ and I cheated a little this weekend too.
Had a slice of pizza, a bowl of bran flakes w/ 2% milk and about 12 peanut butter filled pretzels. 
It was a lazy day yesterday after 10am......... and today I'm still trying to wake up and get rolling.


----------



## preso

Where is sandy55 ?
did she move out and move on with life and leave the forum for good?


----------



## preso

Cleaned the house this morning, the downstairs part and doing some laundry. Now time for a shower, to get dressed and run some errands.


a good day so far.


----------



## snix11

dealing with the worst kind of betrayal. i'm just trying to get thru the day


----------



## preso

snix11 said:


> dealing with the worst kind of betrayal. i'm just trying to get thru the day


what betrayal is that ? the worse kind?


----------



## Sandy55

preso said:


> Where is sandy55 ?
> did she move out and move on with life and leave the forum for good?


Awwww! You were thinking about ME!  Yes, I moved out! Am presently living ALONE for the first time in my WHOLE LIFE!  This is weird experience. Very weird.

I miss LEO and DS15.6!!!!!

But that is all I miss! :smthumbup:

DH hardly contacts me, either. Interesting!


----------



## recent_cloud

:ezpi_wink1::ezpi_wink1::ezpi_wink1::ezpi_wink1:
:allhail:i hereby declare today a holiday:allhail:
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:
:flowerkitty::flowerkitty::flowerkitty:welcome back sandy:flowerkitty::flowerkitty::flowerkitty:


----------



## preso

Sandy55 said:


> Awwww! You were thinking about ME!  Yes, I moved out! Am presently living ALONE for the first time in my WHOLE LIFE!  This is weird experience. Very weird.
> 
> I miss LEO and DS15.6!!!!!
> 
> But that is all I miss! :smthumbup:
> 
> DH hardly contacts me, either. Interesting!


Yes I was wondering if you moved out or not, as your date to move came around.

You will grow to like it... living alone, more so if you don't get any pets that shed. There is peace and privacy...
it is a gift in many ways........... to have the time to do what you please with. I lived alone for short periods throughout life
and accomplished many things during that time.
Think of it as a new phase of life, an opportunity and peaceful
home life. One where your ex has no place.... 
and you will grow to love it.

what am I doing today... hmm, just woke up... so not much yet
but husband is off today and has a doctors appointment which I'll be taking him in my NEW CAR, which I'm lovin'... power windows, cruise control, car alarm at the push of a button... loving it !

ps, sandy... living alone rule number 1....
in case you don't know...
NEVER open your door to anyone. Never....
It's just not safe for women living alone. Not even for neighbors as you really don't know them.
Be safe !


----------



## Sandy55

Worked the last four days. Just got off and fixed myself salad, some smoked salmon & crackers. AH, is SOOOO cool not having to worry about feeding anyone but ME!!!

FUNNY: I went to the grocery store to "stock" up after I got settled. This is day four....and I can SEE I REALLY bought WAY too much food! WAY TOO MUCH! I have been so used to buying for everyone in my home, and now just ME. 

Well, I must say I EAT LIKE A BIRD when am alone! And I get to eat when I feel like it, not because SOMEONE else is hungry!!!

How would I start a blog about living alone? I want to record this.

Oh, no, Preso, I AM safe; but I do need to get a gun. I am not afraid of shooting someone, trust me. I am in Texas, we shoot first and ask questions later. People need to learn to not enter houses in Texas without calling on the phone first!


----------



## preso

Just got a layered bob haircut and I LOVE IT !!!!!


----------



## Sandy55

preso said:


> Just got a layered bob haircut and I LOVE IT !!!!!


Oh! That is AWESOME!! Isn't it cool to feel good about a new hair cut?? Bobs are great.


----------



## preso

simple bob that looks like this:http://shortlonghairstyles.com/images/2009/04/simple-layered-bob-hairstyle.jpg

ohhhhhhhhh it feels so good. Been trying to grow the front out FOREVER !!!......... 
I just love it.
Husband is watching preseason football and said it looked nice,
but went back to football game.. haha

I just love it !!!


----------



## Catholic_RN

Worked until 8am this morning, slept for two hours, eating wife's cake.


----------



## preso

I ate crackers and cheese, a few bites of chicken...
time to honker down on the couch and get ready for sleep
as I do wake up early. Real early.

my dog is so funny, when I talk he just listens to me like he knows what I'm saying. He is so intent on listening to me, my husband comments on it.
lol
I love my lil bacon boy with his cute lil bunny paws.


----------



## Sandy55

Catholic_RN said:


> Worked until 8am this morning, slept for two hours, eating wife's cake.


Are you an RN? I am. Starting new job, doing orientation this week and for two more weeks, then to nights. 3 12s

Howdy.:smcowboy:


----------



## Sandy55

preso said:


> my dog is so funny, when I talk he just listens to me like he knows what I'm saying. He is so intent on listening to me, my husband comments on it.
> lol


My dog is like that too (ur, DS15.6's dog Leo, in my profile...)! I sit and talk to him for company when am back at other house....I miss him nearly more than anyone else.

MY SON PASSED HIS FAA LICENSING EXAMS!!! HE IS NO LONGER DEPENDENT ON US FOR MONEY!!!!!! WAAAAAAHOOOOO!


----------



## Sandy55

Shutting down for the night.

Ah, work at zero dark thirty.

Sigh. :sleeping:


----------



## recent_cloud

Sandy55 said:


> Shutting down for the night.
> 
> Ah, work at zero dark thirty.
> 
> Sigh. :sleeping:


you're cute when you talk all military and stuff.

you make me want to salute.


----------



## Rhea

Somehow I'm just not thinking hand to brow here....but anyways....


----------



## recent_cloud

Rhea said:


> Somehow I'm just not thinking hand to brow here....but anyways....


would you care to share another way to salute

please share with the class ma'am


----------



## Rhea

recent_cloud said:


> would you care to share another way to salute
> 
> please share with the class ma'am


I'm going to have to say that perhaps you should attend a "special class" if you didn't catch my drift on that one...


----------



## recent_cloud

:bounce::fish::bounce::fish::bounce::fish:my goodness rhea

you sound jealous:corkysm60::woohoo:


----------



## preso

Sandy55 said:


> Are you an RN? I am. Starting new job, doing orientation this week and for two more weeks, then to nights. 3 12s
> 
> Howdy.:smcowboy:


If you want any longevity in nursing and to not be eaten alive
you have to get off the floor and stay away from floor work. 
Floor work will burn you out quickly. Get training or more education and get off the nursing floor staff. Its the only way to survive.
When you get that, get out of the hospitals. Go to work anywhere but a hospital. 
Those 2 things will assure you can work until your ready to retire or quit.


----------



## preso

I weighed myself today after a 2 day experiment on my diet.

I ate a small amount of food, about 1200 calories but in the form of non veggie carbs mostly, I did not lose weight.
Regular diets don't work for me, the only thing that does is low carb... no rice, cereals, breads....
just meat, eggs, veggies, cheese, cream and recipes from those things.
I think I have insulin resistance after this experiment.


----------



## Catholic_RN

preso said:


> If you want any longevity in nursing and to not be eaten alive
> you have to get off the floor and stay away from floor work.
> Floor work will burn you out quickly. Get training or more education and get off the nursing floor staff. Its the only way to survive.
> When you get that, get out of the hospitals. Go to work anywhere but a hospital.
> Those 2 things will assure you can work until your ready to retire or quit.


Floor work is already killing my back.


----------



## no1.daddy2kids

STBXW is out at the gym, talking to her bf on our discussions this morning about spending alternating weekends out of the house.

I am making birthday presents with the kids for my STBXW, taking pictures for posting to ebay, making my lunch for work, taking care of the garden, cleaning the bathrooms, taking a shower, not eating lunch, and generally just being angry about the whole situation.


----------



## recent_cloud

:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:GOTTA DANCE:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## Rhea

Headed to work on what's looking to be a lovely Saturday...after being burned pretty bad publicly yesterday by none other than one of my good friends husband's. Totally unexpected and over something he didn't know about through no fault of my own but of his wife's. However I guess it was easier to take it out on me and on Facebook for many mutual friends to see. Gotta love it. I was pretty offended. But today's a new day and I'ma be ok eventually.


----------



## Rhea

:2gunsfiring_v1::redcard::2gunsfiring_v1::redcard:
:redcard::2gunsfiring_v1::redcard::2gunsfiring_v1:
:2gunsfiring_v1::redcard::2gunsfiring_v1::redcard:
:redcard::2gunsfiring_v1::redcard::2gunsfiring_v1:


----------



## no1.daddy2kids

Thanks to you mommy22 and all the others. It is appreciated and felt each and every day I check here!


----------



## Sandy55

Rhea said:


> Somehow I'm just not thinking hand to brow here....but anyways....


Rhea, this is exactly what I was thinking.....:rofl: Yes, it has been a LONG time, can't remember when it was....:rofl:


----------



## Sandy55

preso said:


> I weighed myself today after a 2 day experiment on my diet.
> 
> I ate a small amount of food, about 1200 calories but in the form of non veggie carbs mostly, I did not lose weight.
> Regular diets don't work for me, the only thing that does is low carb... no rice, cereals, breads....
> just meat, eggs, veggies, cheese, cream and recipes from those things.
> I think I have insulin resistance after this experiment.


Are you doing circuit training, P? If not, weight loss will become battle. 60-90 minutes, HR above 135-140, weights too.


----------



## Sandy55

Am leaving to go get 5 gallon painter buckets. 

Neither dh or ds 1 and 2 seem to comprehend how to water outdoor plants. I leave for six days, five nights, and landscape plants - trees, shrubs - _expensive things_...are showing signs of not being watered.

If I hear "I watered...blah, blah, blah..." again I am going to go off on someone. THIS is how they watered: Stand there with a sprayer (that you USE for washing a car or force spraying concrete driveway) and SPRINKLE the plants for ten minutes. 

SO, will do the bucket filled, soaking trick for them. Will INSTRUCT. But they gotta stand out in the heat long enough to *fill the darn buckets twice a week*. 

THIS IS NOT ROCKET SCIENCE.


----------



## MsStacy

Sandy55 said:


> THIS IS NOT ROCKET SCIENCE.


No...but they're men.....

need I say more?
(sorry guys....you just set us up so easily....)


----------



## Sandy55

See, women who don't get their water buckets filled to give thirsty plants a drink, feel like no one cares about their interests. I love plants and making our yard beautiful and inviting, a GOOD value point when one wants to go sell a home! 

When someone feels like their loved ones don't care about things then a woman loses faith in her mate.

When a man feels like his wife does not care about his truck, his football game, his fishing trip, then HE loses faith in his mate.

It goes both ways.....both men and women need to be more compassionate with each other, go the extra mile. 

DH: Why did you cheat on me? Sands: You didn't water my plants, you let them die. :rofl:


----------



## recent_cloud

Sandy55 said:


> Rhea, this is exactly what I was thinking.....:rofl: Yes, it has been a LONG time, can't remember when it was....:rofl:



okokok i :slap::slap: get the entendre:slap::slap:

ray:ray:ray:forgive my occasional naivteray:ray:ray:




the internet: where the women make the men blush

:biggrinangelA::biggrinangelA::biggrinangelA:


----------



## Rhea

30 more minutes at work

my day has not been better than yesterday

I've gone from being blue to...

being extremely pissed off and...

let down by...

someone who I thought was better than that

Guess not


----------



## preso

It's so freaking hot out.... I hate it !!!!

This is the time of year I am forced to more or less hiberate. 
Because of this, I do my spring cleaning during the dog days of summer, where I'm inside with the air conditioning.
In the fall and winter, 
I don't like hanging out at home much because its nice and cool outside.

Can't wait until my husband can retire and we can move back to the northeast !!!! and cooler temps, summers where you can actually enjoy them !


----------



## preso

ugh.. I go out to eat with husband and guess what ??????

Every other woman has a BOB haircut ! 
Are they that popular? 
wow.........................................


----------



## Rhea

preso said:


> ugh.. I go out to eat with husband and guess what ??????
> 
> Every other woman has a BOB haircut !
> Are they that popular?
> wow.........................................


LOL


----------



## Rhea

Sandy55 said:


> Rhea, this is exactly what I was thinking.....:rofl: Yes, it has been a LONG time, can't remember when it was....:rofl:


I'm right there behind you sister on the long time thing....sigh


----------



## Rhea

recent_cloud said:


> okokok i :slap::slap: get the entendre:slap::slap:
> 
> ray:ray:ray:forgive my occasional naivteray:ray:ray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the internet: where the women make the men blush
> 
> :biggrinangelA::biggrinangelA::biggrinangelA:


Naivte my ass....


----------



## Sandy55

I don't know Rhea. Is there something about RC I don't know?


----------



## recent_cloud

:fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish:
:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:
:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:

rc has left the building for obvious reasons

:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:
:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:
:fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish:


----------



## Sandy55

:rofl: RC


----------



## Sandy55

Just made ds I & II grilled salmon. Late, yes. They went to a movie at 5, but then ate so much popcorn that they didn't feel hungry earlier. So I made that for them. Then I decided to make myself some french toast with good grain bread, it was wonderful.

Discovered I lost a couple of pounds living alone this week.

DH is here, eating a ton of ice cream. When I came home I discovered not one, not two, but three gallons of ice cream in the freezer. 

He has no concept of consideration. I LOVE ice cream, absolutely love the stuff. Am crack-icecream addict. I do not buy it, as I can't stay out of it. He knows this. He knew I was coming home for a couple days. Grrrrr. Three gallons of ice cream??? What is that but an attempt to make me fall into old patterns?


----------



## recent_cloud

Sandy55 said:


> DH is here, eating a ton of ice cream. When I came home I discovered not one, not two, but three gallons of ice cream in the freezer.
> 
> He has no concept of consideration. I LOVE ice cream, absolutely love the stuff. Am crack-icecream addict. I do not buy it, as I can't stay out of it. He knows this. He knew I was coming home for a couple days. Grrrrr. Three gallons of ice cream??? What is that but an attempt to make me fall into old patterns?


maybe he bought the ice cream the week you left exclaiming 

"thank you lord i can finally have as much ice cream in the freezer as i want with no blowback"


----------



## Sandy55

RC :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## preso

husband and I have been going out and running around, doing fun stuff
3 days in a row and went out to eat 3 days in a row too. he had a long weekend of 4 days off.

so tired now... be glad when he goes back to work ! haha


----------



## preso

Sandy55 said:


> I LOVE ice cream, absolutely love the stuff. Am crack-icecream addict. I do not buy it, as I can't stay out of it.


same here.... I could eat ice cream instead of meals
24/7
with all the flavors, would never get bored.

Recently for the first time had mint chocolate chip
( few bites)
ohhhhhhhhhhhhh it was sooooo good.

I could eat a pint to a quart every 4 hours.
Can't have the stuff in the house because its my weakness
that and
key lime pie, which I love almost as much as ice cream !


----------



## Sandy55

Was going to leave and go back to new little home up the road (80 miles) and DH asked me to stay.  I asked why he wanted me to hang around, he said because he "enjoyed my company" and "I like having you around....". 

So I said: "OK, I guess I could stick around..." but I truly did not want to as I need to get back and make my new curtains for the windows. I went to fabric store and found some inexpensive fabric to make curtains, as am renting the little cottage.

Then I decided to cook a meal, one of my really good ones "Chicken-in-Riesling"; great recipe; one can locate it on Epicurious.com.

So, just got back from the store getting the ingredients and will start the chopping, and braising soon. Also got some fresh green beans to steam....so will be cooking for the next couple hours...


----------



## Sandy55

Waiting for shallots and leeks to cook; seared chicken is ready to put into the leeks and shallots, add some wine....braise in oven for 20 minutes....and wa la! Smells SOOOOO good!


----------



## Rhea

Sandy55 said:


> I don't know Rhea. Is there something about RC I don't know?


LOL he likes to act clueless, but he's really not. THAT is what you should know lol


----------



## Sandy55

Ahhhhh......thanks Rhea.

Dinner was wonderful, I love that recipe.

Just finished cleaning up kitchen. Got carried away and after doing dinner dishes, cleaned the cooktop, cleaned range hood and top of that, and oiled all the stainless, pulled out the frig and cleaned behind that....

If I was pregnant you'd think I was nesting and about to go into labor!


----------



## sisters359

Thinking about my screening colonoscopy scheduled for this week. Sounds like a fun time. NOT.


----------



## Rhea

Well I'd like breath a big sigh of relief now that I've been informed that RC really was thinking hand to brow in reference to saluting Mrs. Sandy....just thought I'd alert the media...


----------



## preso

cut my thumb dicing an onion...

guess that leaves me out of kitchen duty awhile 

haha


----------



## Sandy55

sisters359 said:


> Thinking about my screening colonoscopy scheduled for this week. Sounds like a fun time. NOT.


The worst part is the prep, drinking that junk...staying within 12 feet of a bathroom....


----------



## Sandy55

Setting aside things to take back to new home with me. Sewing machine, tape measure....sanity.....


----------



## dcrim

Got personal property taxes paid ($20!) on car, got inspection ($12)...got plates renewed ($25). All done for another year!  

Now looking for something for dinner...sigh...would LOVE a nice BIG JUICY BURGER!!  aaarrrggghhh.....  I know it's not good for me...but dang it would taste soooo good.. !  And onion rings!! And followed by a root beer float! Maybe a bannana split! Any one want to join me?!?


----------



## Sandy55

OMG, dcrim. Just thinking of all that....I wanna ralph. Sorry. 

Since living alone, because I am only one eating here, I have cut back big time!:smthumbup: I've lost nearly four pounds in 9 days! This is great.


----------



## Rhea

Playing Farmville on Facebook lol


----------



## Mrs. Switzerland

Watching preseason football Panthers vs Giants (GO PANTHERS!) Trying to relax after a horrible day at work and not think about house work but if I don't do it it will never get done! Wishing my husband will get off early and be sweet, not cranky!


----------



## tattoomommy

Running a bubble bath and drinking my pawpaw's moonshine wine straight from the blue ridge mountains. Time to de-stress


----------



## Sandy55

Looking at the clock and thinking it is 9:15 and I have to get up at zero dark thirty (0430)!!!!! Man I gotta get a fast bath...

NIGHT ALL!


----------



## recent_cloud

Sandy55 said:


> Looking at the clock and thinking it is 9:15 and I have to get up at zero dark thirty (0430)!!!!! Man I gotta get a fast bath...
> 
> NIGHT ALL!


:corkysm60::smnotworthy::smcowboy:speak militaryspeak baby:crazy::bounce::smcowboy::fish::corkysm60:
:scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead::corkysm60::bounce:
what time is it again


----------



## preso

papercut on my thumb

its disabling !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !!!


----------



## Sandy55

Got off work at 7:15pm; 12 hour day wasn't so bad, better three twelve hour days than five eight hour days; I love four days off a week! 

Wonderful, quiet in my little place, no one "needing" me. Sigh. This must be what heaven is like! 

Going to bed early....was up "with the chickens" aka "zero dark thirty". I have monitors beeping in my head, that always happens when I start working in the hospital again....all the babies are hooked to monitors and they beep and go off all the time....I hear echos for a few hours after getting off work.

Am off tomorrow!!!!!! 

Oh, man, Preso, I HATE papercuts, funny how when you get a papercut you end up cutting up a lemon within the next four hours. 

Yesterday I had a staple go into my thumb. A dull staple. Sore.


----------



## preso

I fell asleep at 6pm and now up at midnight ! .. lol
Drinking a cup of coffee with half and half, love how rich and smooth it makes coffee taste.
In about an hour going back to bed for a few more hours.
The heat outside is just wiping me out. Don't know what I'd do if
I didn't have this effexor to help deal with the hot flashes, as
the heat makes them even worse than they normally are.

Thinking... and wondering... how long before the hot flashes stop?

Everything in my life is going pretty well right now, other than the problem with the hot flashes.
Husband wants to change sattelite service to another company and they're coming today.. ughhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## preso

Sandy55 said:


> Got off work at 7:15pm; 12 hour day wasn't so bad, better three twelve hour days than five eight hour days:


Sounds like floor work...
You should not work any more than one year on the floor as a new graduate. It'll kill you.
Go get your masters in nursing and teach, or training in something and stay out of the hospital and out of shift work.
Those are burn out jobs.

Only making this suggestion after almost 30 years in nusring, 20 as a RN, who was able to retire because I took the same advice.

ps, don't let them make you charge all the time... it's a BS position only paying a slight amount more. Too many responsibilities for the money. Work to get out of the hospital and off shift work.
The only way to still like your job in 5 years and be able to keep working if you want to.


----------



## recent_cloud

preso said:


> papercut on my thumb
> 
> its disabling !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !!!


holy geebus

:gun::sleeping:

take me lord


----------



## Rhea

LOL

Hey RC guess what? I just did the dishes


----------



## Rhea

And now back to Farmville


----------



## recent_cloud

:sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping:how many dishes and what design:sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping:

how many steps did you walk to get back to your computer:scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead:

what is the ratio of breaths to steps taken:sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping:
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## snix11

eating tuna salad. breakfast of champions


----------



## Rhea

I'm quite positive at least 50% of dishes owned were in the sink 

My friends daughter and my daughter are in the bathroom giggling while getting ready for school...laughter is contagious


----------



## Sandy55

Rhea said:


> I'm quite positive at least 50% of dishes owned were in the sink
> 
> My friends daughter and my daughter are in the bathroom giggling while getting ready for school...laughter is contagious


The laughter of children should be put on a CD. Wow. Hmmm. I think I will do that. 

Wish I could put the smell of fresh cut grass and bailed alfalfa on a CD too.

Sitting here with second cup of coffee the the morning and dry oatmeal squares chomping away....as I type...

Crunch, crunch, crunch.

The lady who is renting me my little cottage just emailed me and told me I may not want the place after Sept 21st due to noise in daytime (I sleep days before my night shifts at work). 

Hmmm. When I FIRST told her I was going to rent this place (week to week - it is furnished, utilities included) I had to have quiet in the daytime, I was VERY clear about that. So :scratchhead:. I figure she must have a bunch of relatives or friends she wants it for in the fall/Christmas time frame. I had just emailed her I wanted to extent through that time frame.

Oh, well. So I am thinking about just driving around town and looking for apartment...sigh. This means I will either need to get some furnishings from our home and haul it up here, OR just do an Ikea run and get some easy to haul and put together apartment furnishings. DS could then use it later when everything is settled between me and DH - whenever that is going to be....since it has been 27 years, doubt it will be anytime soon.

Gotta think on this.:scratchhead:


----------



## dcrim

snix11 said:


> eating tuna salad. breakfast of champions


No, babe...BOC does not involve tuna!  

I'm on the road, in Little Rock to train...catching up on things...a litttle bit at a time...


----------



## Sandy55

dcrim: when I read your post I thought you typed "I'm on my way to Little Rock on *a train*! Sounded like some CW song....

Since this a.m. been out most of day searching for new digs, in what is referred to as *Hill Country* around mid- South Texas. 

There are NO mountains in Texas that I've ever seen, so it is only *Hill Country* here. *Green *though, trees to speak of, small, but they have bark so I suppose  they can be botanically classified as trees if one stretched the imagination. 

Move in date Sept 1. At least here is a *pool * :smthumbup: and a _great_ workout center next to it, so I can once again exercise with machines and weights. I can save the $85.00 in my gym membership now. 

Well, gotta start organizing for work at 0 dark thirty....


----------



## dcrim

Sandy! LOL I do software training for my company's product. It's a built in cost. 

Little Rock...it's in Arkansas. Mid state! 4.5 hours to get here (and back home!). Nothing to do but think on the trip...fortunately my mind was fairly blank to start with.  I can be mindless when I want to.  

No mountains?!? But you do get lots of hurricanes!  or  

I know, girl...enjoy what you have. I've seen it all. I had a tornado (almost) destroy my apartment...it did take a car over a building and kill the girls in it. My neighborhood looked like a war zone! And this was right after 9/11!

And, yes, I understand oh dark thirty!  Too many times...


----------



## Blonddeee

I need one of these...


----------



## preso

Got to stay home today and nothing to do, which was great... napped and took it easy.


----------



## Sandy55

Just did 13.5 hours of NICU. Getting oriented to all the computer charting, knowing where everthing is; well, am going to go to sleep. Took a Lunesta - lovely sleeping drug. Works in the funniest way. You can be typ ing and p retty so ooon

you are aslee :sleeping:


----------



## dcrim

ROTFLOL, Sandy!!!  I'm so glad you're dealing with things!  For me it's Tynelol PM...kicks in a couple hours after I take it! Sheesh...

Got home tonight about 2030...spent last night and today in Little Rock...conducting training for one of our customers (built in cost). 

I enjoy the training...I love teaching others how to do/make things better.

NICU - that's Neonatal Intensive Care Unit? VERY good for you!!!! Take care of our next generation!!! I'm happy and proud of you, girl! And the patients don't argue back!


----------



## Rhea

Blonddeee said:


> I need one of these...


Awe PUPPIES!


----------



## dcrim

Rhea...haven't responded yet...but LOVE your avator...what a cute little girl!  (uh...not that I'm interested..just saying...)


----------



## Rhea

dcrim said:


> Rhea...haven't responded yet...but LOVE your avator...what a cute little girl!  (uh...not that I'm interested..just saying...)


Haven't responded to what?

Thanks, she's my baby doll such a sweetie...well most of the time. You know how kids are.


----------



## Rhea

Sitting here having what seems to have become my nightly convo w/my dear friend Recent. Just swapping cursory BS what'd you do today stories.

Oh...and planting crops on Farmville on Facebook, cause I'm an uber dork. LOL


----------



## preso

I've been following my stepsons myspace page, so is his father and speaking for myself...........
I've noticed a few things about him, for instance how badly he swears in front of his friends. If he ever talks like that while around me ( glad I have warning as its nasty rough talk)
I plan to tell him not to speak like that around me.

I've also noticed he plays his mother like a violin, throwing fits and being mad until he gets what he wants.
He doesn't do this around us, thank goodness... I think it's because a few years ago when he tried, it got him nowhere as he doesn't live with us and we don't have to tolerate the BS.
He really is something. Makes me glad I don't have any kids. I never wanted any and the older I get, I am only reminded of how I am so glad I didn't have any. He is turning into a nasty potty mouth... and thinks he can have fits and get what he wants because his mother gives him his way when he complains long and loud enough. What a fool she is ! haha

Home for the day now, had to run some errands. 
It's good to be home.


----------



## preso

People told me I would regret not having kids.
I'm 50 now... 

so, does this regret come in sometime in old age when I can't mow the lawn?
How many 80 year olds do you know whose kids come and help them live independently? not many...
most get thrown into old folks homes in the end.

I knew from the time I was in the 4th or 5th grade I didn't want to go that way... I dreamed of working and having my own, just like men did. Good thing I was born when I was and not 100 years ago
when there was no birth control, women had no right. I might have ended up being a serial killer or something
hahaha

Right now I'm thinking I must have been ahead of my time to say NO when everyone was telling me otherwise.


----------



## Sandy55

Came home to "visit" when I got off work last night. Was a great week at work; learning fast, but very stressful. Drinking out of a fire hose is rarely easy, but am catching onto the computer system quickly. 

This is my second visit home. Up early to go see grandbaby (and grandkiddos) - she laughed for the FIRST time at: ME! :smthumbup: She either likes me or I look funny at 9 am on Sat mornings!  But it sure was awesome to hear her first chuckle as she is only 6 weeks old. Brought two oldest ones home with me. 

Guys are keeping things going here at home....dog hair everywhere, but that is what dogs do...


----------



## dcrim

I went shopping this morning. An hour and a half in the store and 45 minutes to put it all away when I got home. Now I'm stocked up!  

Just can't decide what I want for lunch or dinner!  Have had a hankering for pasta alfredo lately. 

Bought a couple of DVDs since the price was down (the Dark Knight, Nicolas Cage in Knowing, and Watchmen).


----------



## Earthmother1970

Taking a break from unpacking! TRying to get new house sorted out before the school year starts. Kids are doing okay and so far I have not felt a moment of real regret over having called an end to my marriage. Feeling good and empowered. Moving on and moving on up :0) 

Oh, and the kids and I got the cutest little puppy


----------



## sisters359

For only the 2nd time in 10 years, I have the entire house to myself for 2 whole days and one night. I'm just sitting here enjoying the QUIET!!


----------



## recent_cloud

:biggrinangelA::smnotworthy::fish::cussing:
:allhail::bounce::crazy::fish:just guess:wtf:
:scratchhead::rofl::rofl:not what i'm doing:woohoo::scratchhead::corkysm60::liar:but what i did:cat:


----------



## preso

About to read the sunday paper.


----------



## Sandy55

Up at 7:20 (7 hours of SLEEP!!! :smthumbup; played with Leo in the coolish morning; vac'd; emptied dishwasher, washed a load of rugs and dog blanket; read the Sunday paper beginning to end, two cups of coffee; talking with DS 15.75 about first day of school on Monday. I will not be here, but DH will "handle" it for the first time in 25 years.

Ah, _Letting Go_, is great; though not totally without anxiety.

Back up the road to work and live at 2pm today. Got a new place and move into that one Sept 1st.

dcrim: Knowing is good movie....


----------



## no1.daddy2kids

Sitting in Starbucks. I had to get out of the house. Things blew up on the phone and I told her one of us was going to have to move out if she is going to start her relationship. I can't have that happening in the house. I have to talk to the Lawyer to see what do to. I'm frustrated, confused, angry, right now, mostly angry, hungry (belli going gggrrrrr),

anyone know of interesting twitter contacts? just joined and looking to follow somehing interesting...


----------



## preso

We are going to have a nice dinner, steak, baked potato and salad, although I won't eat potato.
Sure am glad I'm indoors and waiting for this summer to be over with, to where it goes down below 85 degrees
so I can go outside more.
It's still the dog days of summer. My dogs don't even want to go outside.


----------



## Rhea

preso said:


> We are going to have a nice dinner, steak, baked potato and salad, although I won't eat potato.
> Sure am glad I'm indoors and waiting for this summer to be over with, to where it goes down below 85 degrees
> so I can go outside more.
> It's still the dog days of summer. My dogs don't even want to go outside.


...it's ok to have carbs within reason...go ahead and eat the potato, splurge or something...


----------



## preso

Rhea said:


> ...it's ok to have carbs within reason...go ahead and eat the potato, splurge or something...


I have carbaphobia


----------



## Rhea

preso said:


> I have carbaphobia


I can tell


----------



## preso

it'll screw up my weight loss

potato has more sugar than table sugar !.. so I'll pass.


----------



## Sandy55

Preso, am with you. I don't do white food. Potatoes, white bread, white flour, salt, sugar, corn starch, pizza dough, biscuits, cookies with white flour....bad stuff. Bad. Bad.

I also don't do transfats, high fructose corn syrup.

I eat as much natural stuff as possible. Not a Nazi about it, but you know, one must try.

Have lost 4 pounds since starting work.


----------



## Sandy55

Well, back to my place. Heading out for a class at 7, we have to do computer meds....so we must do 2 hours of training. Sunday night. Darn it.


----------



## recent_cloud

:catfly::catfly::noelreparing for a negotiation tomorrow morning:bounce::bounce::bounce::crazy:with state about safe housing for early release prisoners:smthumbup::sleeping:car picks me up at 8:15 sharp:FIREdevil::yay::rofl::scratchhead:
:corkysm60::biggrinangelA::corkysm60:


----------



## preso

Feeling blessed 

Here it is a monday and I don't have to go to work... can do anything I want. Think I'll go back to sleep awhile, as it's very appealing to nap.
Something I've never been able to do before.

Tv in the middle of the day.... only one thing missing now and thats moving to where I can hike and fish all day long


----------



## preso

Going shopping now
to see if I can find the PERFECT pair of jeans 

and enjoy the day.... 
Each day is a gift. I am blessed and thank God for smiling on me.


----------



## preso

Found the perfect jeans... brand name freestyle.
Didn't buy them... want to see if I can wait and get them in a size smaller in a few weeks ( sz 12)

sure is hot out, glad to be home. I'm sick of summer.


----------



## Sandy55

Got off on time tonight. Learning all the processes of new NICU is tiring and stressful, but all went well and am picking up speed.

Working 12 hour shifts, not much time in evenings for anything but a quick snack, a couple phone calls to DSs, a bath, and off to bed.

Night all, got to be up at 4:45am!


----------



## sisters359

Getting ready to head to the airport and pick up my son who has about 5 days at home b/4 heading to college. I've really missed him and will miss him again when he's back at school. It's been a very tough few days emotionally. I am so glad to be going back to work tomorrow; the routine is so calming and reassuring!


----------



## preso

Recently discovered some flavored teas for iced tea... made by LIPTON...

orange spice and chi tea.... most excellent !... and very inexpensive. Iced tea sure is good on a hot day !


----------



## recent_cloud

:scratchhead::smthumbup::sleeping:


preso said:


> Recently discovered some flavored teas for iced tea... made by LIPTON...
> 
> orange spice and chi tea.... most excellent !... and very inexpensive. Iced tea sure is good on a hot day !


:lol::iagree::rofl::scratchhead::i'm sooooo not interested:iagree::lol::scratchhead::rofl::scratchhead:


----------



## preso

recent_cloud said:


> :scratchhead::smthumbup::sleeping:
> 
> :lol::iagree::rofl::scratchhead::i'm sooooo not interested:iagree::lol::scratchhead::rofl::scratchhead:


then don't reply 


Have errands to do again today... ugh...
I hate summer and this heat !!!


----------



## preso

Just ran errands, came home and did a bunch of cooking and housework... last load in the dryer, after that a shower and TV... and a nap !


----------



## Sandy55

Worked Mon, Tues, Thrs this week. Am back at main home. The drive is 80 miles. I've driven it twice this week. Interesting things happen on the Interstate on the way:

Trip 1: Twenty miles into the trip the Interstate was closed! An 18 wheeler had run up and over the bumper of a car that was stopped! The car didn't have a top anymore...obviously no one could have survived. It was the worse wreck I've seen in a long time. 

Trip 2 today: Was only 4 miles into the trip. A HUGE apartment complex was on fire! Flames were leaping 20 feet into the air, smoke billowing, fire units hadn't gotten there yet...three adjacent apartments were all on fire. Of course all the drivers on the Interstate had to slow down to 10mph to watch this..it was like a movie. Surreal.

Heading for bed. Long day at work. Tired, but had great day, learning so much I'd forgotten.


----------



## preso

why does everything break when its 100 degrees outside?
now I have to go and get a new shower head for the shower in husbands bathroom.... in this 
freaking heat. Thought I'd have a nice, qiuet day at home and wanted to listen to some cd's I bought....
ugh.

On a postive note, husband and I found a resturant we BOTH like ! Its a asian place with lots of fresh food for me and lots of meat for him and we will be going for lunch saturday which I'm excited about


----------



## Veronica Jackson

I am waiting to leave work. This is my last day of student summer work and I'm skipping out early to go celebrate my BFF's birthday!


----------



## preso

I'm so mad at my dentist, overcharges me by 40 dollars or so every time.
I have to call after each visit and complain to get the billing straight ! 
Other than that............... put on my new showerhead and all tired from the events of today, running all around town...

its so hot out, I hate it !!!
Each week it seems to only get cooler by a degree or two and at this rate it'll be november by the time the daytime high is under 80










UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !


----------



## preso

Still working on the laundry... trying to get it done tonight as we have plans for the weekend.. to go out and eat, see a movie and maybe go to the mall too... to shop.
I want to finish tonight !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! before I go to bed
even if I have to wake up in the middle of the night to fold clothes.
grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Sandy55

Am staying up late to try to reset my sleep times. I start working nights on Monday night. Am soooo tired right now, yawning. Doing some laundry, watching TV. 

Just finished feeding two week old kitten I found that someone had dumped on the freeway yesterday.

How do people dump a baby kitten on a highway, to let it get run over by a car? :scratchhead: 

SO am hand feeding him, he doesn't like it, but he must eat.


----------



## recent_cloud

:corkysm60::bsflag::banned2::cat::yay:having fun making:corkysm60: emoticomicomicalthingys:sleeping::scratchhead::lol::rofl::woohoo:
:corkysm60::corkysm60::bounce:and then:corkysm60::corkysm60::allhail:make more:scratchhead::sleeping::smthumbup:

cuz it's:2gunsfiring_v1: dark :flowerkitty:charly :sleeping:nite nitey :smthumbup:nitenite tango yes ma'am


----------



## preso

Trying to get ready for the upcoming week... 

was a nice morning at least and I did enjoy it !

Now,,,, have some work to do.


----------



## Sandy55

Doing some laundry; read Sunday paper; found a new recipe for some Mahi-Mahi I have in the freezer. Heading out to the grocery store for recipe ingredients; and to Kohl's as ds needs some Levis and I need new coffee pot for my new apt.


----------



## preso

Starting this week, getting ready for vacation....

Like to make plans so everything that needs to be done/ taken/ planned for... will go well.


----------



## Sandy55

Mommy22:

Well, I'd never made it before but both DH and DS23 really liked it! LOL. It was different. It was grilled and I made the roasted red bell pepper/white wine sauce to put under it and a cilantro pesto to put on top. Combined with each bite it was rather good.

You can find it at Grilled Mahi Mahi with Roasted Pepper Sauce and Cilantro Pesto - All Recipes

I try to do low calorie meals. DH is now, three hours later, complaining he is hungry...LOL. It was light and just right IYAM.


----------



## Sandy55

Just packed up some things to head up the road. Ironed my uniforms. Listening to DS 23 chatting about how "The world feels normal again..." Referring to watching pre-season game with Denver and Chicago playing.

DS 23 just finished his first week of officially being an instructor pilot. He is SO happy to make money. He is doing very well now. Am happy, happy, happy for this DS, he has taken the "long" route to making it, but has done it. That is what is important. 

Am so glad am heading up the road, but already missing DS16 and Leo. Moving into new apt on Tuesday/Wed.


----------



## Guest

Enjoying my fifth day off. Two more to go.


----------



## Sandy55

Well, drove up at 6:30 this a.m., got my parking garage assigned for work, am now munching oat squares and tomatoes sitting in bed waiting for sleeping pill to kick in...as i work 7p to 7 am shift for the next three nights. Switching over isn't too bad, just wacky sleep hours and hard for me to sleep the first day.

Played with Leo early before I left. Mornings are beginning to chill out...71 this a.m. Those will be the mornings I most miss with Leo, cool runs in the hills. 


Wow, this Lunesta is beginning to work...fading.


----------



## preso

Finishing a project today... finding its hard to get into it and start.


its a monday for sure !!!!!!!


----------



## MsStacy

COFFEE! Need Coffee!


----------



## MsStacy

mommy22 said:


> Had three cups. Still didn't help!


I need the direct line IV this morning. Ugh. :sleeping:


----------



## Guest

MsStacy said:


> I need the direct line IV this morning. Ugh. :sleeping:


Maxwell House 100% Columbian, 1 scoop per cup.


----------



## Guest

mommy22 said:


> I've at least cut back to Maxwell House lite. I'm no longer glued to the ceiling. I now just bounce off walls.


Weakling I'm an RN and work straight midnights. Must have jet fuel.
The wife uses French Vanilla creamer in hers. I add a touch of 2% Milk.


----------



## Guest

mommy22 said:


> Maybe I'm not as weak as you think. I drink mine black!


 You are hardcore.


----------



## Guest

Cup of Maxwell House Dark Roast and Fox News.....heaven.


----------



## Guest

Coffee and Fox News......is everyone else sleeping?


----------



## preso

I'm deep into my de-cluttering and re-organizing project... only come to computer for breaks, as it is no fun to de-clutter and re-organize.
This is going to take all week... as I'm only doing it 4 to 5 hours a day as its not too pleasant..........


----------



## preso

coffee sure is good this morning, drinking it black today...

sure does taste good !!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Just got up. Workin 7p-7a tonight.


----------



## preso

trying to get my project done... its far bigger than I realized......

looking forword though to having an art area back in place, I miss it


----------



## carmaenforcer

TWITTERing! :rofl:

No, I'm actually at work. Haven't looked at the clock since I started working on a couple of projects and answering a couple of e-mails and it's almost lunch time. I love when that happens, one of the benefits of a hectic work day.


----------



## Earthmother1970

Snacking, surfing, wishing I was as dedicated to decluttering as Preso is ( huge piles of stuff still to sort through here in new house) and having a quiet glass of wine now that all the kids are in bed. Debating what to do with my wedding ring....


----------



## CarolineMRF

Eating a big piece of chicken breast smothered with sandwich thread and trying to tell myself that this is diet food....:scratchhead:


----------



## preso

almost done with my massive re-organizing project and have back
my art room and workout area

this is dreadful work and looking forword to it being O V E R !


----------



## Rhea

Poor dogs. But it's kinda funny 

Shear poodle madness! - TODAY


----------



## Rhea

Swine Flu Advice....

If you wake up looking like this, DON'T GO TO WORK!


----------



## justean

i been up since 3 am . stressed . so thought i would come and check out the latest goss to occupy my mind.


----------



## no1.daddy2kids

Got back from visit with friends. Drinking some Cab, listening to angry music and picking photos for my photoblog... Is there more to life...?


----------



## Sandy55

Hi, all! Haven't posted in a week I think. I kept getting locked out of the site for some reason  and just didn't have the energy to mess with trying three DIFFERENT times this last week as I worked the three Ps in a row. First nites I've done 7p to 7a, so was an adjustment.

Got moved into my new place. Is wonderful as am experiencing alone living for the first time in my ENTIRE life! So strange. I was taught somewhere along life that doing for me was something to feel BAD about...but doing for me is actually feeling GOOD. What was that all about :scratchhead: Glad I moved out and have now experienced "alone" for the first time..so wonderful. I miss DS 15.5 and Leo mostly. Everything else, well, not. SOOOOOO much LESS stress! Incredible.

At home for Sat and Sun. Got up at 8a, cleaned the deck, brick patio, dog run; vac'd, dusted, washed three loads of clothes, fried lots of chicken for the guys...leaving either tonight late or very early am Mon as have to work 7p Monday nite.

DH (60) had reaction to meds...terrible. He got hives and scratched so MUCH he has scabs ALL OVER, except where he could not reach....so sad for him. And NOW he is all swollen up. And he is so embarrassed about it. I told him it isn't HIS fault...he hates it. He is angry and getting depressed I think, so I am treating him very kindly and made the fried chicken and some spanish rice, gave him my paycheck and some light kisses...he is kind of "icky" with his med issues, so it is kind of hard to touch him for hugs...sad. I see retention of fluids and it has worried me terribly, looks like heart issues to me, but I do not say anything...he'd have a cow.


----------



## Sandy55

Oh, AND as I expected: not living full time with DH has improved everything, and since I eat and keep things in my apt that I feel are healthy and all, and my stress is so much less....I have dropped 9 pounds since I moved out Aug 10th!!!!

:smthumbup::smthumbup: 

I only have 11 pounds left before I weigh what I did as a Freshman in high school! Wooo Haaa! Am so tickled with this!

But DO need to start back with my lifting weights.

Sorry for the long.....but you all know me by now!


----------



## MsStacy

Sandy55 said:


> Oh, AND as I expected: not living full time with DH has improved everything, and since I eat and keep things in my apt that I feel are healthy and all, and my stress is so much less....I have dropped 9 pounds since I moved out Aug 10th!!!!
> 
> :smthumbup::smthumbup:
> 
> I only have 11 pounds left before I weigh what I did as a Freshman in high school! Wooo Haaa! Am so tickled with this!



That is fabulous! Very exciting.

(Do you have a guest room....?)


----------



## no1.daddy2kids

Suckin down more Cab, and looking for more interesting stuff on twitter. I'm becoming an addict...


----------



## recent_cloud

:yawn2::bringiton::bsflag::crazy:been in tam prison:wtf::smnotworthy:spent time lifting words:woohoo::2gunsfiring_v1::whip:got strong:bounce::smnotworthy:
:tool::whip::bounce:


----------



## Sandy55

Did they assign you a parole officer?


----------



## Sandy55

Got to bed about 3am, have already took pill to go back to sleep for the day. Working tonite at 7. Work Thrs, Fri and am off Sat Suns Mon Tues.

Been in new place one month today. Still feels great to be alone.


----------



## recent_cloud

Sandy55 said:


> Did they assign you a parole officer?


:crazy::scratchhead::rofl::smthumbup:

:crazy::corkysm60:i'm out on appeal. :corkysm60:ray:

:whip::2gunsfiring_v1::allhail::whip:

ray:ray:ray:
:scratchhead::circle:could get the chair:sleeping::circle:ray::whip:

:whip::2gunsfiring_v1:the slammer changes a man baby..umm honey
:2gunsfiring_v1::whip:


----------



## no1.daddy2kids

Having a McD's caramel frappe for lunch. MAN those are good! Probably not good for you tho....


----------



## Sandy55

Hello, everyone! 

Got off this a.m. and now off until Wed at 7p. After five weeks of orientation/training and ready to be off and on my own, keep tripping over my trainer. A good sign. Only three days left of this and they cut me loose to fly on my own. Scary but rather a relief.

New living arrangements working very well and am still far happier this way than the old way. DH came to visit but only stayed a few hours, took me to lunch, etc. He called me when he got back home and said: "I had a fun time". Was nice to be just casual like that. We don't discuss health, it is the elephant in the third chair at the table; I feel rather guilty as am embarrassed when he does his coughing fits in public as the whole room seems to pause and then everyone seems to sigh a collective sigh of relief that no one had to jump up and do CPR  All very unsettling to get accustomed to for me. 

Heading to "main" home, but waiting as we are having downpours in Texas. We have a drought for EONS and now has been raining 2-3 days; reminds me of African Queen with Bogey and Bacall! Watched the rain, off and on all night, from high up in building at work, slept while it rained all this a.m., and STILL raining. My landscape will be happy! 

Texas size rain. LOL. Ooops, it has let up! Gotta run!


----------



## recent_cloud

:yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay:
Brrrrrrrrrrr! Ooh!
Lock the door and stop complaining
Gather 'round and listen well
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:
From now on we're entertaining
How to hotten up this hell.
:FIREdevil::FIREdevil:
:smnotworthy::smnotworthy::smnotworthy:

hold your mood and hold your bladder
:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:
Skip the food and stop the chatter
Can't you hear the pitter-patter?
We're not here to eat.
We came for the heat!
:yawn2::corkysm60::yawn2::corkysm60::yawn2:
Let's raise the roof 
:yawn2::yawn2::yawn2::yawn2::yawn2::yawn2::yawn2:
Let's make a scene
:yay::smnotworthy::yay::smnotworthy::yay:
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:
Let's hope the gods of love
:biggrinangelA::catfly::biggrinangelA:
Will shine above
And show the way.
:biggrinangelA::biggrinangelA::biggrinangelA:
Let's call the shots 
:corkysm60::smcowboy::allhail::smcowboy:
:corkysm60:
Let's roll the dice 
Take my advice 
It always pays to
Raise the roof!
:yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay:
:yawn2::yawn2::yawn2::yawn2::yawn2::yawn2::yawn2:
:yay::smnotworthy::yay::smnotworthy::yay:
:yawn2::bounce::yawn2::bounce::yawn2::bounce:


----------



## Sandy55

Oh, Heaven's RC. How DO you do that?

What date is is? 
Uh, oh. 
I don't work tonight but I slept all day. 
Dumb, dumb, dumb. 

Rained big time in Texas....took a two HOUR walk up and down the wet hills. Everything smells of wet damp green and freshness...wonderful and COOL - only 66! 

Walked through neighborhoods of gold.
Literally. How DO these people afford 1.5M houses....?


----------



## Veronica Jackson

Holy emoticons RC, that's hilarious! I am counting the days before I move out of here! I finally got a place to live! Currently I am cooking my final Sunday dinner here at the STBX house.


----------



## Sandy55

Ah...a day off. 
A tub of hot water, a cup of coffee....and NO work tonight!! 

Let's see.....what SHALL I choose to do next? 

FIRST: Say "Hello" to ALL here, and hope everyone is where they wanna be! 

L-O L-O Happy Day!

Thought for the Day:

If you are not happy, you likely are NOT in the LEFT seat. 
(For people around the world, who drive on the "wrong" side of the road, you likely are not in the RIGHT seat.)


----------



## Sandy55

Just want to say "Adios" to all. Thanks for all the input and support and good luck to all in their endeavors.


----------



## Rhea

Where ya going? Leaving us?


----------



## Sandy55

Rhea said:


> Where ya going? Leaving us?


Just taking a much needed break. 
Lots on my "plate" with many changes. 
Been good here.
Wish you the best.


----------



## recent_cloud

:biggrinangelA::biggrinangelA::biggrinangelA:
:biggrinangelA::biggrinangelA::biggrinangelA:

oh my

:biggrinangelA::biggrinangelA::biggrinangelA:
:biggrinangelA::biggrinangelA::biggrinangelA:
travel where you will
:scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead:

just don't stay lost
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:

:biggrinangelA::biggrinangelA::biggrinangelA:


----------



## dcrim

mmm, good luck Sandy!! Wish you all the best!!!


----------

